# how do YOU relate to all 16 MBTI types?



## calysco

i'm rather aware that each type has several subtypes and that one's experience with a certain type doesnt account for all of those who fall underneath that category but i'd still like to hear your experience with each type. it doesnt matter if your experience with one type has only been good or only been bad, so feel free to type in what you think about the person(s) who you've encountered underneath the category of type.

i'll go first so you guys can see what i mean. also, exclude any type that you've never interacted with. and for your copy+paste convenience, i shall include in the full set of MBTI types again at the end.



Your type: XNXP


INFP: n/a

INFJ: i really like these guys. they seem rather easy-going and quirky in the beginning, but the more you get to know them, the more you find that they're actually very deep and serious people. we get along very well but every once in a while we have misunderstandings because i tend to blurt things that could be taken the wrong way or i just say wrong things at the wrong time. :X they value honesty so as long as you don't pretend to be something else and you treat them well, they're pretty happy.

ENFP: we have a mutual understanding between us. they love being around people and are rather energetic. i do sense a streak of sadness in them though when we're alone. to be honest, they seem kind of air-headed but when you actually get to know them, you find that they're actually rather profound. we share the same sense of humor and it's fun being around them. they seem to get along with all types as long as they aren't assholes.

ENFJ: they find my antics amusing and ridiculous and so we make good acquaintances. i find that they usually can't tolerate my full-blown humor so i have to lower it several notches in order to get along with them without them running off. they seem to respect my experience and advice but when talking to them, i find that i have to be pretty sensitive to their feelings otherwise they shut down. 

INTP: we get along really well. they seem cold at first but the more you get to know them, the more you realize that they have a lot of warmth underneath that exterior. they also get excited about stuff really easily. we share the same type of humor and can understand each other well. 

INTJ: we get along well as acquaintances and have a mutual respect. they carry themselves with an air of respect wherever they go and when we converse they always have this mischievous spark in their eyes. we make good acquaintances- i've never had one as a good friend before. dunno why. 

ENTP: man, they're always debating about stupid crap i dont care about! but other than that, they're pretty cool guys. we share the same sense of humor and i love joking around with them. they're a lot of fun to be around with. 

ENTJ: they seem to only respect you when they sense that you're better than them. i got along with these types extremely well as long as i was in command. kind of pisses me off how they usually try to completely dominate you...i always feel like i have to watch my back around these guys.

ISTP: i really respect these guys. sometimes their hugeass amount of self-confidence pisses me off but that's probably because i envy them for that. it's easy to become acquaintances with them but i find it hard to actually be good friends with them. it's frustrating communicating with them sometimes, especially whenever we're discussing a topic. close to an hour after arguing, we find that we were arguing on the same side, but because our approach was so different, we thought the other person was on the other side. also, it seems that the moment they start talking, they lose the ability to detect the other party's interest level.

ISTJ: it's odd because they seem to really, really like me. i think they're attracted to my random humor. at the same time though, they seem to be a bit intimidated by me. we can get along very well but i eventually find them to be kind of boring. maybe it's because they're too consistent. on a random note, i find that though ISTJs are very good at controlling themselves, they aren't very aware of how other people feel, only aware of what other people expect of them. 

ESTP: n/a

ESTJ: they love my ideas and theories and are very interested in my ability but it feels like the moment i am no longer of use to them, they drop me. *shrug* they're nice to talk with, but they also carry this sharp gleam in their eyes as if they were constantly trying to search out your weaknesses...

ISFP: i like these guys. they can get kinda clingy if they really like you but generally they're pretty laid-back. we get along rather well and conversation flows easily whenever we get together. they're rather practical-minded and down to earth. 

ISFJ: we get along but i have no idea how they work or think. and they dont understand me either. it takes a lot of effort to make the relationship work with these guys. at most we can only be acquaintances. i find them rather odd actually. although they act very warm and caring, i always get the feeling that they're very distant. 

ESFP: fun to talk to but only for a short period of time. i find them irritating because they seem to be interested in things that i dont care about at all- basically, their drama and gossip. all of the ESFPs i've met so far seem to only like me when i'm being their psychologist.

ESFJ: n/a








Your type:

INFP:

INFJ:

ENFP:

ENFJ:

INTP:

INTJ:

ENTP:

ENTJ:

ISTP:

ISTJ:

ESTP:

ESTJ:

ISFP:

ISFJ:

ESFP:

ESFJ:


----------



## digital

Your type: INFJ

INFP: We have pretty much in common & I usually get along with them.

INFJ: -

ENFP: May be fun to talk to every once in a while, but I can't relate to them.

ENFJ: they bring out my fun side, that's awesome. They're awesome (until their jokes get _too_ kinky)

INTP: I have a love/ hate relationship with them. We get along really well, but they sometimes fail to understand me, especially when I'm trying to make them understand something without telling it to them straight.

INTJ: Sometimes they're too inflexible, as in they don't even consider the possibility that someone else's view points might be right. Other than that, we seem to understand each other pretty well and have common interests (like grammar nazism). Also my BFF is an INTJ, so go figure.

ENTP: Love them. They're usually easy to get along with.

ENTJ: Can't stand them. Used to have an ENTJ best friend, tht was traumatizing.

ISTP: I think there are two kinds: the ones who are really awesome and the ones who are losers. Never had a close ISTP friend though, so I can't tell.

ISTJ: I don't think we have much in common, but when they're intelligent, they may be pleasing to talk with.

ESTP: I have trouble taking them seriously, sometimes their jokes are a bit over the top.

ESTJ: I feel like I want to punch them when they get bossy. Otherwise I like that they can actually get things done.

ISFP: I've had a couple of close ISFP friends and I've found out that it's unwise to reveal too much of yourself to them. They might not be interested in keeping your secrets. Also, they might become manipulative. But when everything works out well, they're quite pleasing.

ISFJ: Cute, but a bit too conservative.

ESFP: They seem fun, especially at first, but I'm not sure I'd want to have a close relationship with one. Although there are ones who I admire in a way. 

ESFJ: They're irrational and sometimes unreasonably bitchy, but when you get along them, they're nice and very warm-hearted.


----------



## Functianalyst

Your type: ISTP

INFP: Some of the smartest people that I know. Generally want to get a deeper understanding in learning the principles of type than others that I have encountered.

INFJ: Both Ni types baffle. They seem to have so much to say, but find it hard to put into words. I seem to intimidate them in some way, which is actually sad since I know that I can learn from them.

ENFP:

ENFJ: I only encountered this type many years ago, on their own forum. They were so willing to help and answer my questions regarding type. I found it interesting that a lot of them were males. 

INTP: I am almost sure that people on the forums (this one included) mistype themselves as INTPs. There is something about the test that when all doubt, labels you this type. I say that I question them because most I have encountered even on their own forum struggle with intellectual integrity. Some but not all, do want to understand the principles of type whereas others seem to propose theories about type without knowing the basice principles. 

INTJ: My thoughts about this type are still mixed. Most who seem to have developed their Te are great to talk to about type. However I can generally tell when they are merely using their dominant function because like INTPs they seem to have no problem in violating intellectual integrity in the name of thinking they know what they're talking about. Overall, I post on their forum and with the exception of a few (which seems to grow every time I visit) many can follow my train of thought on discussing type.

ENTP: These guys can be a hoot. For some reason there is a connection between me and mature ENTPs. When I do encounter those who claim to be ENTP, they are similar to INTJs. They either are versed enough to carry on serious discussions or they miss the point all together preferring to just make up shit as they go. Ironically I can quickly grow bored of being around them since at some point the truth is revealed that many of them have little or no substance (not a slam just my observation).

ENTJ: These folks amaze me and intimidate me at the same time. I have encountered some at INTJf who are versed in type. They have no problem putting INTJs in their place and seem to have no question of their types. Generally I confuse mature ENTPs with being this type.

ISTP: Enigmas, what can I say? This seems to be the one type where the auxilary function (Se) can make for totally different types. I either find those that use their Se well or skp it and go to their teritiary function. Like INTPs, I think that sometimes ISTP is the flavor of the month so people make claims to being this type because of sterotypes (i.e, I like to ski, I like extreme sports, I like doodling with cars therefore I must be ISTP). What I do like about my gang is the fraternization that we share in seeing someone wearing the ISTP badge. We seem to respect one another and always there for one another even on forums, to have our backs. These are my BOYS (this includes the female ISTPs).

ISTJ: I only see these types in real life, but when I do encounter them on the fourms, I mistaken them for ISTPs or INTJs. They're wanting in knowing the principles of type, but don't seem to stay long on the forums.

ESTP: I see ESTPs as I do ENTJs. Something about them makes me want to stand up straight and pay attention when I encounter them. I respect them on the forums and seem to be in awe of them (even the females) when I converse.

ESTJ: Not met enough of them, or had discussions with them to know what they're really about outside of work.

ISFP: These are the types that I just want to shake them and tell they are just as intelligent as anyone else on the forums. They are everyones equals. I have learned a lot about type from ISFPs on other forums. They either seem to hold their own, or becoming shrinking violets quickly and disappear. The males are different, but even they seem to be happy when they see me coming. Almost a big brother/little brother or sister relationship when I encounter them. 

ISFJ: Interestingly this again is the type that I encounter daily in real life. I love them/I hate them. They are the true Fe types that sometimes share the qualifies of INJs in voicing their opinions as facts. They're also the ones that quickly put you on a pedastal but become your worse enemy once the rose colored glasses are removed. Want someone to know your secrets, tell an ISFJ.

ESFP:

ESFJ:

Meeting people on forums, claiming to be a certain type is very different than encountering them in real life. The ESTJs that I have encountered are quite jovial and seem to have a lot of fun. There is a mutual respect. The one INTP (not confirmed) that I think I encounter is highly intelligent, but can be lazy and procrastinating.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Your type:INTJ

INFP: My twin brother is this type. They have their dark sides and tend to be ok one minute, and is easily angered. For the type in general, they don't like confrontation but won't shy away from Gossip. Intelligent, but also aesthetic which can lead to elitism/pretentiousness. 

INFJ: IRL, don't know. But these guys are good at coming off as T types online. They seem able to separate their hearts from their arguments, but just don't attack their loyalties. 

ENFP: I get along with these people. They're bursting with ideas at the seams though, which can be overwhelming. They just emit them while I'm still processing the idea from 2 minutes ago. Overall I'm usually able to bond quickly because they tend to see more in me than most people do. 

ENFJeople...people. While people may not expect someone to behave this way normally, they're definitely an interesting lot. 

INTP: Don't know any IRL. But online you'll find varying manifestations of this type. It's quite interesting. Oh, they're ALL atheists too. (Well, save one) They would make good friends. 

INTJ: Jerks. 

ENTP: Idea people. I know one online and we talk about typology and various other intellectual topics. She's very laid back 

ENTJ: I don't know any. I imagine if no clicking occurred there would be a mutual disinterest. 

ISTP: Not much experience.but they would probably easily earn my respect. 

ISTJ: They have this notion that kids today are in the same world that they grew up in and should be parented exactly how they were. >_> 

ESTP: No I am not interested! *SLAM*

ESTJ: I know a few. Tend to be self centered and insecure while appearing confident and doing their "ESTJ thing". Typically there is mutual respect but also disinterest. 

ISFP: She dyes my hair! They don't put many expectations on you, and are fun to be around..even if I'm not good at shouldering their hurt. 

ISFJ: I only know one semi well, and she enjoys my sense of humor. They tend to have expectations for their lives and are generally nice to everyone. I mistake them for extroverts sometimes. 

ESFP: ...Bunnies!

ESFJ: They're nice and buy you stuff without asking and don't keep count of favors. They're better at remaining in the world of people, and can be easily swayed.


----------



## agokcen

*Your type:* ENTP

*INFP:* I can only think of one that I know, and she's kind of a downer to be around. Everything in her life apparently sucks, and everything that happens to her is a huge-ass deal. She's a bit of a drama queen, in some ways. Eh....I'm sure they're not all like her, but that's the only real-life example I have. The INFPs on the internet are much more cuddly.

*INFJ:* Again, I've only ever met one, but he was my first love, so...yeah. The connection was awesome at first, but we didn't really get each other's views or agree on much of anything. He'll be cooler when he's more mature. Still, INFJs have that uncanny INxJ charm, gosh darn it...

*ENFP:* I'm 90% sure my little sister as well as my friend are ENFP. You guys are crazy, but I love you. The ENFPs on this site are especially awesome.

*ENFJ:* I have an ENFJ teacher, and he is incredible. So friendly and honestly passionate about what he does....ENFJs are adorable!

*INTP:* This depends. I tend to get along well with INTP girls, but I simply cannot deal with the INTP guy I know. We disagree on everything! Agh! In general, though, I'm borderline INTP, myself, so y'all are cool.

*INTJ:* I am obsessed with INTJs. Seriously, it's kind of weird. My brother (who's basically my best friend) is INTJ, so that probably contributes. I'm sort of in love with an INTJ, and it's driving me insane...

*ENTP:* We're cool. Still, I tend to argue with my fellow ENTPs more than with any other type...

*ENTJ:* My best friend is ENTJ! I pretty much love ENTJs as much as I love INTJs. Utter awesomeness. When I talk to them, everything just...clicks. Perfection.

*ISTP:* Can't say I've ever knowingly met one.

*ISTJ:* Again, never met one.

*ESTP:* I'm definitely a fan of ESTPs. My ESTP friend and I always have insane amounts of fun together. Just don't try to get in on the fun - you'll forever feel like you're somehow on the outside of a great, big, funny joke.

*ESTJ:* My mama is ESTJ. I love her....Without her, I would never get anything done. It's because of her that I can succeed academically. Most ENTPs seem to think ESTJs are, like, the ultimate evil, but I like them...

*ISFP:* I get along with ISFPs quite well. Honestly, who doesn't? They're just so darn _likable_.

*ISFJ:* Eh. I can get along with them superficially. As long as I don't express any of my more unorthodox opinions, we're just fine. They seem to like me, for some reason...

*ESFP:* They're whatever. A bit simplistic, if you ask me, but I have nothing against them.

*ESFJ:* I get along similarly with ESFJs and ISFJs. It's very superficial, but they like me for whatever reason...


----------



## pajamiez

Your type: INFJ

INFP: Two of my best friends are INFPs. They're very relatable and they have stayed for a long time. One of my INFP friends only signs on every few months but she used to and may still see me as her confidant. I wish I could chat with her more often but I am afraid of starting the conversation. The other INFP has always been there for me and is one of the only people I don't fear talking to.
I think my dad is also an INFP, he's calm and avoids any conflict. My dad is pleasant to be around and both of us are really quiet. 

INFJ: There are two people I've been good friends with who are possible INFJs. I'm afraid of speaking to both now because I'm afraid that that they dislike me (I fear that with most people).

ENFP: I don't know many people.

ENFJ: Not sure.

INTP: My best friend is an INTP, we no longer speak. We both shared so many thoughts of inadequacy. She was loathing of others and saw them all as illogical and conventional. She was a mother-like figure to me and was always there for me. She was the only person I trusted or talked to about how I felt and we had the same interests.

INTJ: There's only one INTJ that I currently know in real-life. I admire fictious INTJs for their wit.

ENTP: I am not sure if I know any.

ENTJ: I think one of my friends is an ENTJ, she's a mother-like figure to me also. She certainly talks the most, but I enjoy listening. She sees me as a confidant. Sometimes I must join group conversations including her where I don't say anything, but if the conversation is one-on-one we get along well.

ISTP: ~

ISTJ: ~

ESTP: There is an ESTP that I've been friends with since 2006. We aren't close but I like to converse with her and we have common interests.

ESTJ: ~

ISFP: ~

ISFJ: I think my mom is one. Her and all of the fictional ones that I know of are unstable and tense.

ESFP: ~

ESFJ: ~


----------



## Promethea

Your type: xntp

INFP: Muses.. great friends, but some of them end up bitter over the differences we have in values. 

INFJ: They tire of me after a while. Not sure why. They just seem very cagey to me, and never really open up, or relate to me at all.

ENFP: Taxing on my energy, but have lots of interesting things to say - more than most types.

ENFJ: Taxing on my energy.

INTP: Mind-mates, but sometimes annoy me with the pedantic spelling/grammar nazi correction bs. ; P

INTJ: If I need an expert on what the intj in question is an expert in - that is who I will go to.. but I can't just chill with an intj.

ENTP: Hit -or- miss. An entp can be a very comfortable best friend, or a very obnoxious person that I can't deal with. Depends on the individual entp.. but its either very very good - or equally bad.

ENTJ: For some reason we seem to get along great. I don't see them as the domineering tyrants that others see them as. We complement each other.

ISTP: I have always gotten along with istps wonderfully, but only on a superficial level. We can kick the shit, and just waste time, or giggle together about observations that we have both come to - but when it gets to personal philosophies, I feel like one of the INFPs who have scoffed at -mine-.

ISTJ: They tend to leer and make stupid accusations. I get out of the interaction asap.

ESTP: Come to blows.. unless we come to an agreement. It can also be more like the relationship between me and the ISTP. We chuckle at out similar observations.

ESTJ: I have really gotten along with some more mature estjs. But the less mature ones and I will battle. Some of my most favored work companions have been older, more mature ESTJs.

ISFP: I'm ok; You're ok. Let's just.. go be ok away from each other. 

ISFJ: Very sweet people.. as friends. 

ESFP: Stfu. Sorry.

ESFJ: We usually get along great because they are full of information, being such gossips.


----------



## anon

Your type - INFP

INFJ: I relate to them in terms of which kind of things they put value into. They're generally intellectual, considerate, friendly, and have very interesting stories to tell. They hide a lot of themselves and a lot seems to be processing inside of them. They will show a whole new dimension about themselves the more you find out.

ENFP: I like these lot. They report their perception of events and incidents in the most hilarious ways and have a wonderful ability to make you feel comfortable to express thoughts, opinions and all other things and make you go "oh holy crap i got ahead of myself" later. We can carry on for hours talking about ideas, comparing opinions and having eureka moments and have very similar perspectives. They never run short of questions to ask and ideas to discover and experiment which opens up the gateway into their intriguing persona. They have a lot of energy and touch a lot of people with it and not simply just share it. On the other hand, they can be overwhelming. They can be good with language and persuasion. 

ENFJ: I admire them for their thoughtfulness and their careful consideration of managing affairs right to the end. We relate sometimes and even when we don't the rest of the time, there is still a connection. They seem to be willing to help people and bring them out of their shells. They can ignore some very valid points, however; and tend to sound rude and condescending. Can get carried away and be assumptuous. And will want to know all the time what I'm thinking, why didn't I do this or that or having already decided why I didn't do this or that! Much luv <3

INTP: I know a very few INTPs outside of this forum -- they have a look of calmness and wisdom yet taken aback and careful-ish. They are good listeners and seem to have bounced off many angles to a situation, so we definitely click and have great conversations and humour added in. Tendency of wanting to always have the last say, can seem like they don't want to lose even though it may not be the case. I appreciate them overall and enjoy their company.

INTJ: The closest friend I've got. She and I get along like a house on fire - they have a wonderful inner-world, which is difficult to break into. They're more in the external world than you think. Good, clear perspectives and it reflects in their conversation, decision-making, interests, hobbies, choices. Seem to be content getting on with their job and interests in their own space and are always finding something to do, albeit procrastinating, quite like INFPs :tongue: Out of the blue, however, they will detach and even become somewhat reserved if there is too much of an emotional matter in conversation or the like and seem to prefer moving on from it quickly, stating the "straight-forward" point and solution.

ENTP: I am fascinated with this type - they are friendly on the surface and very intrigued about EVERYTHING, whether what they really talk about is a reflection of what they know or don't know but will be highly energetic and curious anyway. However, they are pretty straight-forward and serious under the surface somewhere and quite testing of what makes others tick and what not. I haven't known many so this is based on the experience I had with 2 ENTP people. So can't say much more than that. 

ENTJ: We either don't know each other or do know each other well -- never in the middle of the road. Initially, they come off as direct and quick and constantly testing the waters... they have a good foot on the ground and very active in their lives. Good connection in conversations and able to discuss almost anything (apart from stuff either of us doesn't have the knowledge about). Can be unreadable sometimes -- can also have difficulty reading what others meant -- they don't like to slow down too much but are willing to if they see the purpose in it! There is a mutual bond.

ISTP: I find them interesting, and I enjoy conversing with them - they are probably my only SP types I connect with mentally... they have opinions on matters that are insightful and are laid-back, respecting others' space as well as securing their own. I can bring up any random topic in a few words and they are willing to chip in a perspective or two. I feel I can relate to them in terms of a desire to explore and learn about new things, but with a very different substance altogether.

ISTJ: Love-hate relationship. I really like ISTJs as friends and I really like their confidence in the task and in day to day matters. They are dependable and never give up easily and will find a reason to continue (I realize this can be detrimental sometimes). If you get to know them, you will learn how open-minded they can be and how passionate they are of the simple and beautiful things about life. They have good insights WHEN they're not overbearing with their opinions and holding a defensive stance. They could do with being flexible though, and we tend to clash a lot because some things are just not enough :/

ESTP: Hmmmmmmmmm, ESTPs grasp my attention pretty quickly in terms of noticing them being all social and hilarious and super on-the-go but we don't become friends very quickly. They are understanding and surprisingly good listeners when you want to share a problem or just throw a rant but they will interrupt too much and over-take, otherwise. I don't know what's fully going on with the ones I know. I admire their foot in reality and their ability to analyze and comment on something, but not when it's for persuasian sake :bored: They are unpredictable for me, so I don't know what to expect the next day.

ESTJ: I'll get back to this later.

ISFP: We end up being jolly ole' friends all the time. I like ISFPs for their random rants and practical ideas - new hair dye! birthday party! where to go on holiday, where not to go on holiday, what happen the last time they went on holiday! memories, memories, memories, i love these type of conversations so we click on that level but we can never talk into deeper stuff and I wouldn't want us to feel awkward cuz of it.

ISFJ: I generally think of this type as not being able to live with, but not able to live without either. I appreciate their warmth and not demanding anything in return for their generosity towards you and how they keep things down to earth and running consistently. They are willing to talk about anything with you as long as it doesn't go deep according to my definition of what's "deep". The issue is that they are almost 100% inflexible and dismissing of my opinions and approach and we don't do well in debates -- but practically I admire how they realize how valid a different point to their own can be and begin to exert effort toward it. I generally feel close to them.

ESFP: We have a mutual understanding and I like talking to them, they have a warm presence and are spontaneous and super lively, but tiring and I just wanna retreat! Not all of them are like that, however, but they ramble a lot and bounce off one subject to another without any sort of direction which is cool but then I won't last more than an hour. heh.

ESFJ: Can be blunt, opinionated and slightly condescending but besides that, I find them pleasant - the few that I have known or suspected to be ESFJ. They are protective of those they consider close, they are supportive and aesthetic. They value a welcoming atmosphere on their part and presentable dinners, etc. I get kinda and RATHER uncomfortable when they do stuff that has some sort of connection to me, without permission or warning or anything of the sort... and are likely to be hurt or not understand why? Can come off smother-y and stalk-y =)


----------



## snail

My type: INFP. I get along with most INFPs very well as long as we have similar values. I feel deeply connected to them, and comfortable. It is nice getting to be fully myself with someone. When we do have conflicts about values, however, neither of us will ever back down. These fights can be the most brutal of all conflicts. 

INFJ: I befriend them easily. They usually want to take care of me or mentor me in some way. They tend to have a parental relationship with me, perhaps because I was raised by an INFJ mother and behave like a daughter when I am around other people like her. There is always a little tension, because I feel like I will not live up to their standards, or am going to break a social rule that they hold dear. Anyone with Fe poses a certain difficulty, and there is a subtle feeling of walking through a minefield. When they understand me, it is with such total empathy and depth that I find myself fully satisfied after conversing with them, but even when they do not, it is usually easy to resolve disagreements, since they are hyper-aware of how I am feeling. 

ENFP: I find ENFPs delightful and fun. They tend to accept me easily, and to try to broaden my experiences by allowing me to participate socially. I feel included when I am around them, and when I am in groups, I tend to cling to them for safety and support. One-on-one, I connect with them naturally, and the conversations flow easily. Occasionally I will run into one whose core values are opposed to mine, and when this happens, I have trouble seeing such people as ENFPs. They do not have the stereotypical love of harmony, and will behave antagonistically. This has only happened twice, and neither time was in person. My brother is an ENFP, as was one of my best friends in one of the locations where I lived.

ISFP: I have only had one close friend who was an ISFP, and from what I experienced, he was a lot like me. He just wasn't as interested in talking about theology, metaphysics, psychology, or literature, but shared many of my values. He got his joy out of doing handiwork, and received a great deal of pleasure from being out in nature. We could have long conversations that lasted almost all night, as long as the topics were concrete or social, but he seemed to think of me as too uptight and reserved, because I wouldn't get drunk and dance naked with him in the moonlight. I am still in contact with him.

INTP: Oh boy...  I don't know where to begin. I am often extremely attracted to them. Some are jerks from the start, and I just avoid those. Some are sweet and nerdy. When I run into one of these nice INTPs, I admire them and feel connected to them. Problems arise later in the little details, in how we deal with stress, and, more specifically, in how we need others to deal with us when we are experiencing problems. Eventually, there is always some kind of conflict that prevents intimacy. I am incompatible with INTPs at the very core, and no matter how hard I try, I can't overcome it. There are many that I respect, or that I even like. I just can't bond with them on the level I really desire, because I inevitably get hurt in the process. It baffles me how we can be so alike, and still be so very different.

ESTJ: I have never had any success trying to befriend an ESTJ. Even the nicest one I ever met, here at PerC, admitted to behaving in ways that would make me incapable of being around him in person without the encounter being painful and explosive. They push all of my buttons, and behave in the ways I find most intolerable, unfair, cruel, etc. My grandmother who recently died tested as an ESTJ, and I am sure her son, my uncle, is also an ESTJ. I remember watching him trying to be nurturing once, and he did it by yelling impatiently in an irritated voice for the person to just relax. Of course, this only made the situation worse, and he felt like it was the other person's fault for not doing what he said! So, needless to say, even being in the presence of an ESTJ can be painful for me, whether I am his or her victim or not. It is as though they have no mercy, no compassion, no respect for vulnerability. I hope that they aren't all like that, and that I have just been encountering the bad apples.

ESTP: I don't usually do very well with ESTPs. I have had two ESTP friends that I actually got along with, but this was largely because I did not befriend them on a very deep level, and was just a working buddy, doing various tasks with them, or drinking with them. Usually, I have many of the same problems with ESTPs as I have with the ESTJs. They don't seem to have much respect for vulnerability. One ESTP gym teacher had the nerve to tell my parents that "Getting hit in the head repeatedly with a basketball doesn't hurt. Your daughter was overreacting." I looked over at my usually unemotional dad and saw exactly what he was thinking about doing. He was about to throw the basketball at the teacher's head, to show him just how much it "didn't hurt." He used to be a baseball pitcher who could throw at ninety-something miles per hour. He probably would have killed him at such close range. I'm glad he didn't do it, even though I hated that merciless asshole with a passion.

ESFJ: I don't have very good luck with ESFJs, although I have met some that I really like. My aunt is an ESFJ. The neat-freakishness is a major source of stress for me, as is the expectation that I automatically know all of the social rules, and how things "should be done." The inability to respect my privacy is a bit of a turn-off, but in general, my relationships with ESFJs haven't been horribly painful or anything. They've just been a bit uncomfortable, with moments of connection in which I feel sisterly toward them.

ENTJ: I haven't known any in real life, as far as I can tell. The one I talk to from here is always really caring, despite our almost diametrically opposed values and beliefs. He is one of the few people I can argue with without feeling personally threatened. Another one who used to frequent this site was always sweet to me, too. I don't have enough experiences with the group to form a generalization, though. 

ISTJ: I have been good friends with every ISTJ I have ever known. Their loyalty and integrity appeal to me, and they are very similar to idealists. My dad is an ISTJ, as was one of my favorite roommates, and I have never had any problems with them.

ENFJ: I have had one ENFJ close friend, but when they are in positions of authority, I have the same problems with ENFJs as I have with ESFJs, where I feel like they have alien expectations that are mistaken for common knowledge. They can make terrible bosses. When we are allowed to behave as equals, there isn't so much difficulty, and they are more like ENFPs, helping me to feel included and accepted. 

INTJ: I tend to like INTJs, but have some of the same problems with them as I have with INTPs. Some people have speculated that my abusive ex might have actually been an INTJ instead of an INTP. It is possible. The more INTJs I meet, the more I begin to believe it, not because they are all abusive, but because they share other qualities he had, while INTPs are less likely to behave in those ways. I find INTJs intimidating and sometimes painful, but I almost always respect them. I am strangely drawn to them, but keep my distance knowing that they are more powerful than I am.

ENTP: I have one good ENTP friend, and one ENTP cousin. They can be great fun, bringing out all of my eccentricity and allowing me to feel free, but there is always an underlying sense of danger. They can be insensitive, and sometimes pick fights for entertainment. Unlike ESTPs who are apt to pick physical fights, ENTPs are more likely to start complex philosophical arguments, which can be stressful if one of these arguments has to do with something I care about. This is why I tend to only hang out with ENTPs who have been drinking, and are in a playful, non-philosophical mood. Online, I tend not to get along with them very well, but there are a few of them I would count as favorite members.

ESFP: OMG I love them so much!!! I have had several ESFP friends, and they are almost always delightful. They wear me out quickly because they can be overwhelming, but they can be quite entertaining. I suspect that my favorite client, Harry, was an old, mellowed out ESFP, and that my great grandmother might have been one. I had a crush on an ESFP drummer once, and have an ESFP comedian friend who is heavily involved in play acting. I've never met an ESFP I didn't like.

ISTP: I haven't known enough ISTPs to form an opinion. I think my uncle is one, and we do not get along very well. I find his insensitivity and lack of mercy appalling. I'm sure they aren't all like him, though. 

ISFJ: I have had good luck with ISFJs. I've never met one I didn't get along with, although I have the same discomfort around ISFJs as I have around INFJs. I know I can't live up to their sense of etiquette and will inevitably upset them with my disorder. We usually resolve things easily, and if the ISFJ is into home crafts, we have some common ground that allows for creative bonding experiences.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Your type: INFP

INFP: The only other INFP i've met was Ok. We aren't close friends.

INFJ: I WANT TO MEET ONE OF YOU!

ENFP: FUN,FUN,FUN,FUN that's the only word that comes to mind. :wink:

ENFJ: Never met one.

INTP: My mum and sister are one. We get on great together. I love brain storming with them.

INTJ: I've always looked up to the INTJ's i've met and I wont stop now. The're interesting people.

ENTP: FUN, smart and creative. What else could you ask for?

ENTJ: I've never met one. 

ISTP: Very introverted people. 

ISTJ: Can be boring. But if looking for a friend that is constant then ISTJs are the ones.

ESTP: Never really had a interesting discussion with one. 

ESTJ: My gandpa is one, he always talks about when he was a Sergeant in the army..........Nuff said.

ISFP: The ones at school were all up themselves....so I haven't really had a good experience with one.

ISFJ: I think I clash with their Fe. 

ESFP: Fun, insane,creative. 

ESFJ: I think I clash with their Fe.


----------



## entperson

Your type: ENTP

INFP: We get along fairly well, similar humor, they just never really speak. Or at least the ones I know.

INFJ: I love you guys, my mom's an INFJ, so's my neighbor and family friend. You're the greatest. Ever. No lie. :tongue:

ENFP: I enjoy ENFPs so long as they don't go getting all moody on me. I could go off on tangents with them for hours about things they we created on the spot, and I'm pretty sure neither of us would have any idea what we talked about when it's all over. That's what I call a good time.

ENFJ: You guys are fun as long as you're not trying to use me for a car ride or to make you sushi. (I've got a pretty manipulative ENFJ friend and all she ever wants me to do is give her a ride somewhere or have a "sushi night" in which I'm the one making the sushi) 

INTP: I don't have too much experience with INTPs actually, but the few acquaintances I have seem pretty cool. 

INTJ: Never met one, I'd imagine we'd get lots of things done. Maybe take over the world.

ENTP: Hey look it's me!

ENTJ: They're fun, just stop it with the superiority complex already, there's only room for one narcissist and that's me. Mk? Also, they make pretty damn good verbal sparing partners.

ISTP: You guys are quiet, but I like you. If I get a few drinks into you you're a hell of a lot of fun. :crazy:

ISTJ: Don't get along very well. I think I'm a little too crazy for these ones.

ESTP: Super awesome, my brother's and ESTP, we get along swimmingly. A lot of my closer guy friends also happen to be ESTPs . They do tend to get on my nerves every once in a while.

ESTJ: My boss is an ESTJ, I dislike him greatly. Due to the fact that I'm sure I don't know many other ones, he's sort of skewed my perception of them.

ISFP: Pretty out there and pretty quirky. We don't have much to talk about, but I like to admire them from a distance. They give me interesting fashion ideas?

ISFJ: Loyal, friendly, sort of boring for me. 

ESFP: All my greatest drinking buddies are ESFPs. I have the most random and epic times out with these guys.

ESFJ: Oddly enough coming from an ENTP, but I love these guys to death. There's a lot going on with ESFJs that I never knew about until recently. I may be biased, my best friend is one.


----------



## Slider

I don't know anything about the other types. Sorry, I'm selfish. 

But, I enjoyed reading your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## yesiknowbut

Your type: ENTP

I'm a bit of a beginner at this, so not sure which of the types I've met.

INFP: never met one

INFJ: Think I have a friend who is this. I feel unworthy! Also find the mystery enticing and frustrating at the same time. Just spit it out, man.....

ENFP: not met one.

ENFJ: I seem to live my life surrounded by these people. My father, my husband, my son, my oldest and best friend.....we get on very well. Sometimes I break them with my insensitivity, and I regret this. Sometimes they are maddeningly illogical. But sparking ideas, putting the world to rights, having a laugh....good times.

INTP: The only one I know never makes up his mind, but is intellectually very sharp and interesting. Not much fun, and a maddening work colleague when you are trying to get something done. I'm not sure if he is just lazy or whether it hasn't occurred to him to get off his backside and make things happen.

INTJ: we get on well, once I realise I can't ever expect them to be tactful. Dry, dry humour.

ENTP: Apart from the fact that I'm one and we are wonderful? I have worked with a couple, and they were great too. They both had great insights and were really good at putting teams together and getting people to play to their strengths, impartial developers of people. I hope I also have these attributes, though I haven't noticed them in myself. I'd like to meet an ENTP man, don't think I ever have.

ENTJ: yeah, we get on well. I know two: one I really respect and like, the other makes me feel a bit insecure with his apparent superiority complex and selfishness. But I like him a lot too, and admire his mind. I think I like her more because her politics align with mine, and his don't. ...just remembered a third ENTJ who is very thoughtful...I wonder if the F-J split is close there, as he doesn't come over at all like the other two. But I know he's done the test so it isn't a guess.

ISTP: never met one, to my knowledge

ISTJ: really nice, easy to get along with but would be dreadfully boring to socialise with. I find the adherence to rules tedious.

ESTP: possibly a relative. Lovely, gentle giant, maybe a bit dull unless you want to do sport with him. Great with kids.

ESTJ: good friend and colleague. A bit irritating, as unable to latch onto ideas, but refreshingly free of subtext in social interaction, which is good for me, and doesn't bear grudges.

ISFP: not met one

ISFJ: work colleague. Lovely man, I spend a lot of time counselling him as he takes everything very personally. Puts in way too much work doing things that don't matter. Is often troubled and rarely happy. I converse with an ISFJ woman elsewhere online, and she is quite possibly (while being inoffensive, well meaning and probably quite nice) the most boring woman in the universe.

ESFP: not met one

ESFJ: I love these people, work closely with one. Easy to get along with, warm, gossipy and quite good at making up for my deficiencies at getting things done. Verging on the dull if left alone with them for more than an hour or two.


----------



## fn0rd

Your Type: ENTJ

xSxx - cannot abide them at ALL, EVER.

xNTx - <3

xxFx - stop it with the emo stuff, k?


----------



## agokcen

fn0rd said:


> xSxx - cannot abide them at ALL, EVER.


Well, you're going to have a fun life.


----------



## fn0rd

agokcen said:


> Well, you're going to have a fun life.


Yeah, man, it's been awesome so far.


----------



## Vaka

fn0rd said:


> xxFx - stop it with the emo stuff, k?


It's not my fault nobody understands!!!


----------



## fn0rd

queenofleaves said:


> It's not my fault nobody understands!!!


LOL. Nice one.


----------



## Vaka

fn0rd said:


> LOL. Nice one.


Yeah? Come hug me so my F can rub of on you!


----------



## fn0rd

Ewwwwww. nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

Don't touch me. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

fn0rd said:


> Ewwwwww. nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> Don't touch me. :crazy:


Well that's just rude!
/touch


----------



## OneiricEntropy

I wanna play this game too:

Your type: ENTP

INFP: 

INFJ: I work with an INFJ woman. She is one of the people I respect most in my life. She is extremely nurturing, wise, and empathetic, but she has a 'tough love' feeling about her. She is very direct but there is so much behind what she says that makes me really listen to her. We are extremely different, but amazingly we communicate so very well, and also very deeply.

ENFP: Yes please.

ENFJ: Two of my very best friends are ENFJ's. They are tons of fun, fiercely loyal friends, and very nurturing. Although they are truly my life-long friends, I feel like I have to tone down my personality around them. I offend and hurt them easily which kills me and annoys me at the same time. they often come to me for advice but I have a very difficult time letting them "in" on a deep level because they just don't "get" me.

INTP: My dad is an INTP and I adore him. I could almost count the conversations we've had on my phalanges, but when we talk we 'talk'. I really didn't understand him until I became an adult. I realize I mistook his introverted thinking as disinterest, but when I extended myself, he was more than happy to oblige. I feel very fortunate to have him in my life.

INTJ: I'm a big fan. Unfortunately I haven't the chance to know one on a really intimate level... but I'm working on that.

ENTP: I married one. Disaster. I wish I could gather a bunch of ENTP's to keep as pets, but I would NEVER get romantically involved again. Ever.

ENTJ: Currently dating one. He's pretty awesome. I love that they can handle the complexities of my mind and don't need constant reassurance. He is more than willing to engage me in erisive conversation which just plain makes me happy. My qualm at the moment is that he is just so damn critical. Just drop it already!

ISTP:

ISTJ:

ESTP: You're pretty cool. Little shallow but a lot of fun!

ESTJ: Ugh. The one male ESTJ I know I can't stand. Very close-minded and ignorant. I get it that he feels that his way is the best way, but I find myself constantly reminding him that the way he lives his life is not right for me and won't make me happy. Uptight, bossy, rigid, and judgemental are the words that come to mind. They do get shit done thought, that's for sure.

ISFP:

ISFJ: Take a deep breath, everything will be okay.

ESFP:

ESFJ: Superficial, gossipy, and dramatic. Get along with you fine, just really don't have much respect for the couple that I know.


----------



## Frannyy

Your type: ISTJ

INFP: - I knew one INFP, we used to be best friends. It was rather two-faced relationship. Sometimes we got along so well it was like we could read each other's minds. Other times I could not rationalize her behavior. As we both got older we sadly grew apart. I couldn't deal with her ever changing personality and her avoidance of reality. One of the strongest relationships I ever had though. Lasted about 14 years.

INFJ: They seem to really like me. I like them too, I feel like, although an N, they are pretty down to earth. Although I couldn't always offer any theoretical conversational topics, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to their ideas. 

ENFP: Only know a few. They scare me a little at first with their over-friendliness, but once I get to know them I think they're great. Would most likely not become close with them, but friendly, yes. 

ENFJ: Only ever met one. We never really clicked but she didn't bother me. Don't know enough to offer a more detailed opinion.

INTP: I once lived with an INTP. He was the strangest guy I have ever met. Once I got over his strangeness I found him to actually be a really nice guy. We got along great and actually had some really good conversations. Neat guy.

INTJ: One of my closest friends is an INTJ. She was off-putting at first, but I eventually got to know her better and we really understand each other. She is almost like a mentor to me. Very smart girl. I wish she showed a little more emotion sometimes, I try to bring it out of her but she thinks I act ridiculous when I try to do that. [yes I am a T, I said a little emotion]

ENTP: Never met one- I am very interested about them though, I know the least about ENTPs, but I think they would be cool people to know.

ENTJ: Ha... I know lot's of ENTJ stories... I admire them for their intelligence and ability to take control, but sometimes they can really get on my nerves. They are very good to have around though.

ISTP: I love ISTPs. I am the most attracted to them. There is something about them I can't quite grasp and it really intrigues me. I like their 'I'm gonna do what I want my way' attitude. I like their simplistic desires as well. I can't deal with complicated people.

ISTJ: I only briefly met a few. I think we are both too reserved and rigid to form a relationship with the other. I don't dislike them obviously.

ESTP: Supposedly they are the perfect match for an ISTJ. I have only ever briefly known a few. We seemed to get along fine, but I never really had a real relationship or friendship with one. Hope to in the future though.

ESTJ: We get along because we are very similar in our thinking. A little annoying with their aggressive ability to get what they want, but I guess it is something to admire.

ISFP:... lol. I actually have many ISFP friends. I laugh because sometimes they are so clueless. Very nice people and good friends. Let's just say I won't be asking them for any practical advice anytime soon. Emotional support though, definitely.

ISFJ: I dunno- I used to be best friends with an ISFJ. My dad is an ISFJ. I get frustrated with the way they believe their feelings are always right and 'perfect'. Easy people to talk to though. I look for a little more excitement in a relationship though...

ESFP: I love these guys. I get a kick out of them. They are always good to have around. I don't think I've ever known an ESFP who I didn't get along with. 

ESFJ: Sorry, but my least favorite type. Very bad experiences with every ESFJ I have met. They always think they are perfect and that they lead the perfect lives. Very controlling too. I always felt like they had to know everything I was doing at all times, and as a very private introvert, I don't like that. I also felt like I always had to act perfect when I was around them. They are also very highly energetic and it's too exhausting for an introvert like me. I try to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Your type: INTP

INFP: I don't really know

INFJ: We get along brilliantly, but if I don't know how deep you really are, I can hurt you without even trying.

ENFP: There's hardly a relationship beyond good fun and purposefully teasing each other.

ENFJ: I love you. Granted, your vast numbers of friends and your Fe dom nature makes you naturally suspect to manipulation.

INTP: N/A. Well, I guess masturbating myself counts as a relationship.

INTJ: N/A.

ENTP: N/A.

ENTJ: I act like the little monkey on the shoulder that occasionally throws in good advice.

ISTP: We communicate, barely.

ISTJ: We get along well, if you're female. If you're male, then we clash so hard.

ESTP: I F*ckin' hate you. We absolutely do not mix at all. *BOOM!*

ESTJ: If female, then we do very well. If you're male, then it's about what you've been trained to believe.

ISFP: We can barely communicate.

.ISFJ: With my brother, it's like master-slave; I am the slave and completely at its mercy

ESFP: I will fight you a lot, but not as badly as the ESTP, so I don't consider you as bad as the ESTP.

ESFJ: We repel each other


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Your type: INTP

INFP: I don't really know

INFJ: We get along brilliantly, but if I don't know how deep you really are, I can hurt you without even trying.

ENFP: There's a special relationship beyond good fun and purposefully teasing each other.

ENFJ: I love you. Granted, your vast numbers of friends and your Fe dom nature makes you naturally suspect to manipulation.

INTP: N/A. Well, I guess masturbating myself counts as a relationship.

INTJ: N/A.

ENTP: N/A.

ENTJ: I act like the little monkey on the shoulder that occasionally throws in good advice.

ISTP: We communicate, barely.

ISTJ: We get along well, if you're female. If you're male, then we clash so hard.

ESTP: I F*ckin' hate you. We absolutely do not mix at all. *BOOM!*

ESTJ: If female, then we do very well. If you're male, then it's about what you've been trained to believe.

ISFP: We can barely communicate

.ISFJ: With my brother, it's like master-slave; I am the slave and completely at its mercy

ESFP: I will fight you a lot, but not as badly as the ESTP, so I don't consider you as bad as the ESTP.

ESFJ: We repel each other just by being in the same room.


----------



## Costello

Your type: INFP

INFP: - I have only recently met someone, for the first time ever, who I believe to be INFP. I feel we would get on extremely well if we actually opened up to each other, but both being INFPs, it will probably be a while before this happens (annoyingly).

INFJ: I have never personally met one. I know of a woman who is dying of cancer and was a child councellor -from observing her and hearing about her, she looks very much like an INFJ, but I have never spoken to her. I would love to meet one though.

ENFP: My mum is an ENFP! She is the most selfless person I have ever known, but strangely we don't naturally get along. I can tell her anything, but I always get the feeling that I am too serious for her. I almost feel like I am the parent and she is the child, simply because I am better at making decisions. But I wish ENFPs would think better of themselves -they are the ideal type in my opinion. The best teacher I ever had in school was also an ENFP.

ENFJ: Being British, I know that our ex-prime minister, Tony Blair, was an ENFJ. I have not met one personally, but I would love to be as skilled at publically speaking as they are. I respect them and admire them, but I can't help feeling that they have darker, hidden motives.

INTP: Although this type is supposedly a good match for an INFP, I haven't really experienced any close relationships with INTPs. We can have interesting conversations, I can feel free to use my sense of humour to make them laugh (we seem to have similar types of humour), but there is never a deep connection. Perhaps this is because of our different dominant functions.

INTJ: I can't exactly say why, but I love this type! I get a strange sense that we are interested in the same things, but we see these things in a different way. This makes for extremely enlightening conversations, and I never feel that INTJs are forcing their opinions on me -just expressing them and then giving me the chance to make my own opinion. I respect the INTJs that I know more than anyone.

ENTP: I think I know both the good and bad versions of this type. The bad one seemed to see life very negatively -but I know this is simply because he had had a very troubled past. He liked to put others down -including me, but I always admired his intelligence and ability to see things "outside of the norm". I have been friends with the good version of this type for years, and he is extremely knowledgable and more importantly to me -open minded. Yet we still lack a personal connection.

ENTJ: My first ever real friend, from the age of 4 until 11, was an ENTJ. It amazes me how people of ages as young as this can be such effective leaders, and proves to me that type is very much something determined from birth. We got on very well until we got put into seperate school classes, and in a way I liked to have such a natural leader to guide me. But at times I felt my better decisions were overlooked, and he would be overly controlling.

ISTP: I have often had very strange relationships with ISTPs. There is always an apparent mutual respect between us, as if we understand and like each other, but we never openly express it. I like this though -we both know that we don't need to clearly show our respect openly. I often think that the intelligence of this type is underestimated, and they shouldn't have to show emotion in order to be recognised as 'friendly'. My best friend is an ISTP.

ISTJ: The only thing I have common with this type is in liking football (that's 'soccer' in american language!). They are quite an enigma to me, perhaps because the one I know appears to live very much 'in the moment', like an Se type, unlike many of the descriptions that can be found online. The ISTJ I know is the only other person I know of in real life, who has heard of MBTI.

ESTP: Whether or not I get along with this type seems to be based on how intelligent they are. Many of the criminals in British society seem to be ESTPs, but of course, I wouldn't stereotype the whole type in this way. I love the upfront and straight-to-the-point ESTP I work with, probably because I don't suspect any hidden motives. I like the fact that "what you see is what you get".

ESTJ: The only ESTJs I have known have been my work bosses. Based on this and also the idea that INFPs don't get on with ESTJs, I'm sure it can be guessed what my experience with them has been like.

ISFP: This type appears so similar to myself, yet I have never been able to connect with them. I think I can understand them pretty well, but we don't seem to have the same interests.

ISFJ: I can easily get on well with ISFJs, and I like most of them. But there are some who expect "small talk" and believe that all people should conform to society's values of politeness. It is with these people that I get on worse with than anyone else.

ESFP: My brother is an ESFP, and so was my best friend, who sadly moved to Australia years ago. I can understand and admire this type more than any others, perhaps because I believe that their way of living life is the best! Just enjoy it! 

ESFJ: They seem to have two very different sides to them. One day they are the most generous and thoughtful people you can imagine. The next they can be overly-controlling (something I hate in a person more than anything else), and get angry over the most small and ridiculous of things. I think MBTI would be more useful to ESFJs than any other types, simply because it would allow them to recognise their weaknesses, without feeling like they are being attacked.


----------



## danicx

I will quote myself from the companion thread in the ENTP subforum.

Your type: *ENTP*;


*ISTJ*: I have trouble communicating with them, and don't find them very interesting people. But they're okay, not directly infuriating.

*ISFJ*: They're sweet. I can't communicate well with them either, and they can piss me off with their sensitivity & thickness, but I can't really dislike them. I wouldn't ever be able to live with one though.

*ESTJ*: I find them very uninteresting. But I respect their boldness, even though I almost always disagree with them and can never be lead by one.

*ESFJ*: I get along best with them of the SJ's. They're just really nice and social and accepting. From my experience they're open to anything and non-judgmental.

*ISTP*: There's something I sort of admire about them. They have good intuition which I think is usually subconscious and just instinctive for them ... which is enviable in a way. I tend to like their attitude.

*ISFP*: Love! I have good experience with them. They seem to be smart, mysterious, funny, unique, and have good taste in music. There isn't really anything negative I can say about ISFP's.
*
ESTP*: They are kind of infuriating. I need more experience with them, but those I've met are just kind of cocky and dense. But also kind of funny and undemanding. At least they aren't boring.

*ESFP*: I need more direct contact with them to properly judge, but I think I tend to like them in a superficial sense, as long as they aren't stupid/annoying. In fact I think the ones I've liked have been either male or mature (older) females. The young female ESFP's have always kind of been my adversaries in life.

*INTJ*: Love. I get along supremely well with them as long as they aren't too rigid and feelingless. But I admire all INTJ's and kind of wish I was one sometimes. And actually they most seem to be surprisingly laid-back and easy to talk to. Maybe I've just known really nice INTJ's.

*INTP*: Despite their functional similarity to ENTP's I've always had somewhat of a hard time relating to them. When they're immature and have very untempered Ti they can be really really annoying. But I respect a mature and well-integrated (grounded) INTP. I would like to know female INTP's too, I feel like I'm missing a lot of information without that.

*ENTJ*: Love. As I said they're a challenge for me to thoroughly understand. But I get along with them on a very intuitive level. And of all types they have the most qualities that I admire and try to cultivate myself.

*ENTP*: Are awesome. But actually I don't think I could spend 5 minutes with an immature ENTP and not lose it with them. Well-rounded ENTP's though I think I could co-exist with peacefully, and have a great time with.

*INFJ*: I probably have the most mixed feelings about them. I can get along really well with them, and I love them when that happens ... but at the same time, getting into an argument with an INFJ can boil my blood like nothing else. They're frustrating but they definitely have fundamental qualities that are very compatible for me.
*
INFP*: I really like them and would like to know more of them. They're incredibly different than me, but I get along with them because they're open-minded and genuine and don't hold my nature against me like INFJ's can.

*ENFJ*: I really need to know more about them. I think I know one ENFJ guy and he's unbelievably awesome and warm-hearted. I want more experience with them.

*ENFP*: Kind of like with INFP's, they have qualities that can bother me ... but somehow fundamentally they're so genuine and cool that I usually love them in the end. And they're lots of fun. I absolutely love hanging out with them.


----------



## Tridentus

can't believe no ENFPs have posted yet.. like the sweet lovin we're getting from the other types though roud:
lets see..

*Your type:* ENFP
*
INFP: * pretty awesome. i like that they're genuine and they just have this aura of niceness, and as soon as we meet each other we can tell we're similar. idealism can be a bit too much though..
*
INFJ:* my favourite type. such an amazing connection, im drawn to INFJs somehow. pity i haven't met many.. genuine, kind, intuitive, affirming. good ones inspire me to be a better person. although it's unsettling when you spend your life being the most people-intuitive person you know, and then you realise that in an INFJ you've met someone who's better than you and has insights into you. like the tables have turned.
*
ENFP:* awesome. weird being able to predict and read into someone's every move, kinda like deja vu. the girls tend to be different from us guys ime, kinda more crazy. they can get away with more than we can :sad:
*
ENFJ:* usually awesome, but there is that unsettling feeling that some ppl have picked up on, that they're slightly manipulative. something smells fishy with them, although im sure they're all different.
*
INTP:* dunno.
*
INTJ:* easy to get along with, but see things from a very different view. the way they see the world can chafe on my values and does get annoying. quirky sense of humour, which i don't mean to boast but i think i bring out in INTJ friends.
*
ENTP:* find these guys hilarious, although there is that something missing and i think it's the Ti instead of Fi.
*
ENTJ:* ENTJs scare me.:sad:
*
ISTP:* no.
*
ISTJ:* i think the ISTJ reaction to me summed up in a simple way is: *slap in face* "stop being a child!"..
*
ESTP:* dunno. i think we're supposed to get on weirdly well with these, but dunno.
*
ESTJ:* ESTJs scare me too :sad:*

ISFP:* sometimes i think these guys must have something deep going on like INFPs and INFJs, but there's nothing to interest me really. nice.*

ISFJ:* i think that's what my mother is. don't get along very well with her- don't sing/shout/talk/dance/act stupid/make a mess/be loud and she's fiiiiine. complete opposite of me. ill act silly all the time trying to get a laugh out of her: no dice.
*
ESFP:* a LOT of fun, and nice people. i like the way they're all about fun and aren't all deep, brings it out in me as well. after a while around them i must seem a bit like an ESFP.
*
ESFJ:* ill answer this one through the universal language of smileys: :crying:


----------



## krwheel

My type: ISFJ

INFP: Best advice givers. Somehow with the Fi and the Ne they come up with the best solutions and course of action that even takes into account things that feelers need. Also, I love their impulsiveness. I don't do that on my own, but I love the rush of seeing an INFP do things that make others uncomfortable.

INFJ: Love their style. They usually look really attractive and present themselves creatively. Great artists and poets. I get the feeling that if I had a chance with them one on one, we'd connect really well.

ENFP: My unattainable, mocking illusion of happiness. They're so fun and out going and have a love for people very similar to my own. I feel like I have to deal with many similar issues in my relations to people, but I just don't ever seem to be exciting enough to keep them around though. I've dated two, but they seem to need more and I can understand that.

ENFJ: Can't say I've been around any knowingly. I'm sure they'd be fun to watch, but I can imagine I'd have a hard time really connecting.

INTP: Psycho. I have a hard time with most NTs, but you guys just live in a different world than I do.

INTJ: Hilarious! One of my better friends. Lots of practical advice that gets me started on resolving any issues I have, but never can understand feelers it seems. Respects feelings, but just doesn't get it.

ENTP: Can't think of any... So I don't know. They probably naturally repel me though.

ENTJ: Interesting to watch. They seem so able to get people to do what needs to be done, but completely lack empathy. So I ultimately can't see myself wanting to get close to any.

ISTP: Just seem creepy to me. Just seems like a combination of traits I can't relate to.

ISTJ: Awesome people! Have the SJ sense of propriety, but then the T shines through for some wonderfully awkward moments when feelings are completely disregarded. I really like them, just sometimes feel alone when they don't want to hear about feeler stuff.

ESTP: Almost an opposite. Just really uninteresting to me.

ESTJ: Protectors of the checklist of society. These goof balls will tell you to make a checklist at every opportunity and they trust that that checklist will save your life. I'm a fan of order and all, but really?! Somethings are just beyond control and order and you just have to let it go and take a piss on your checklist.

ISFP: Creative. I always feel good around these people for the first year or so, but I think they are too critical of people and want more from long-term friendships than they actually give.

ISFJ: I love us! We'll always be there for people and have a tremendous sense of how to make people comfortable. Sorry if I'm moody on occasion. That's just my way of saying I need a break for a bit from trying to make sure the rest of you have what you need.

ESFP: If you need fun right now, call up an ESFP. They are always good for a party and I appreciate that ability to get people up and positive. Take a little too much energy for me to be around all the time though.

ESFJ: I think the extroversion just exacerbates the oddities I have as an ISFJ. They love people and are great to help out others, but they just don't seem to have that sense of when to stop and take care of themselves and their own growth.


----------



## Vaka

Tridentus said:


> *
> INFJ:* my favourite type. such an amazing connection, im drawn to INFJs somehow. pity i haven't met many.. genuine, kind, intuitive, affirming. good ones inspire me to be a better person. although it's unsettling when you spend your life being the most people-intuitive person you know, and then you realise that in an INFJ you've met someone who's better than you and has insights into you. like the tables have turned.


Exactly...it's like they can dig into you and tell you exactly where you need to go and what you need to do...and they're right about 99% of the time...My mom's an INFJ; I really can't imagine having a better mom...They are ninjas!!!



Tridentus said:


> *
> ENTP:* find these guys hilarious, although there is that something missing and i think it's the Ti instead of Fi.


AGREED!



Tridentus said:


> *
> ENFP:* awesome. weird being able to predict and read into someone's every move, kinda like deja vu. the *girls tend to be different from us guys ime, kinda more crazy*. they can get away with more than we can


You know how on my profile it says 'don't piss me off'? Don't piss me off!!


----------



## Liontiger

Your type: ENTP

INFP: n/a

INFJ: I don't know why, but I'm kind of suspicious of them. They're just so friendly and considerate, but they don't seem to have an agenda or a reason for doing things. Perhaps I'm not close enough to one to actually know them, but I can't get a "reading" off them at all. And that makes me uncomfortable.

ENFP: I've always gotten on well with them. My best friend from middle school on is an ENFP, and we used to make each other laugh so easily. We'd just go off on silly, random tangents. We also had a knack for communicating by just looking at each other. We could be in the same room together, and we always looked at each other at the same time as if to say, "Are you hearing this right now?" or "This is hilarious," or something like that.

ENFJ: n/a

INTP: I'm gonna base this off of my interactions with my INTP counselor. I could easily understand what she said and the leaps she made in conversation, something that she said other people tended to not be able to follow. We could paraphrase each others words in such a way that would increase our understanding of the situation. We also had a very good brainstorming dynamic.

INTJ: n/a

ENTP: n/a

ENTJ: They say out loud what I would never dare to. It can be really funny when what they say is sexually inappropriate. It can also be awkward when they start bordering on rude and I have to do damage control. Some can be very excitable, and I find that I just kind of tune out and let them ramble. But the more reserved ones I can get along with swimmingly. Another interesting thing is that they'll surprise me with an insight into my behavior when I think I'm being good about hiding something. They're more perceptive than they let on.

ISTP: I want to meet one of these! (and by that I mean a confirmed ISTP). I feel like we'd get along really well.

ISTJ: They get done in a day what I would have taken a week for. These guys are so useful to have in a work or organizational setting where there's lots of legwork to be done. I will admit to, er, taking advantage of this by shirking my duties on them. But you know, shit happens. I have a hard time talking to them if we don't regularly interact, though. They're not always the most approachable of people.

ESTP: I keep dating them for some unknown reason, haha (which I need to stop doing -_-). But anyway, I tend to have a light, playful relationship with them. We'll tease each other, flirt, try to out-do each other, that kind of thing. We communicate easily, too.

ESTJ: Friends that I thought were ESTPs are actually ESTJs, so I'd say I get on better with them than I had thought. We have similar views on drama; we could do without the bullshit and pettiness. I like that we can be up-front with each other and not have to worry about each others feelings. All bets are off with my ESTJ mother, though. We butt heads all the time, especially when it comes to all the traditions I'm bucking. I believe the generation gap is what does it, though. Neither of us like to back down, either.

ISFP: Meh, never really got close with any of these. I'm sorry, but many seem too whiny to me. It's also frustrating working with them on projects at school because the way we approach things are so incredibly different. 

ISFJ: Despite the fact that I was friends with quite a few of them during high school, I find ISFJs to be unstimulating. They're easy company to keep, but not entertaining in the least. Although, I did encounter an ISFJ in college that I got along well with. She was always friendly, but in a cool and calm sort of way, which I appreciated. I suspect she was closer to ISxJ, though. Actually, I know another ISFJ in college that I like too. Let's just say, I don't like boring ISFJs XD

ESFP: One of my very best friends is ESFP. I think we compliment each other in many ways. I look to her for moral and emotional support, and she comes to me for situational advice and someone to confide in. I feel as though I can be more emotional around her. In fact, it seems that way with all ESFPs. They're my designated shoulder to cry on. My ESFP best friend can get on my nerves sometimes, though, especially when she doesn't respect my privacy or understand why I have things that I keep from her. Her ADD also gets on my nerves, but she can't really help that...

ESFJ: Absolute sweethearts. They're amazing at making everyone feel included and handling delicate situations. I've been under a lot of ESFJ student leaders, and I vote for them again every time. They're really very effective at organizing and motivating others. I sometimes worry, though, that they are not always honest about their opinions at times because they don't want to hurt anyone.

I should say that all of these are based on females. I barely know any guys IRL :crazy:


----------



## Tacos

Why is everyone ENTP ?


----------



## Liontiger

Tacos said:


> Why is everyone ENTP ?


We're like wolves. We descend in a pack.

Jk. I don't know. Coincidence?


----------



## Blueguardian

Guess I will bare with it and decipher who In my life is what... to the best of my ability.

Your type: INFP

INFP: Not enough information. Dead father doesn't count. He is a contaminant! I get along with them well enough I think online. I feel a bit guarded with them though. I know how I can feel if hurt, so I relate to how they may feel if one of my values don't match up at all with one of theirs.

INFJ: I like them as people, they seem very similar to me in many ways. I feel very comfortable sharing things with them and they tend to encourage it. I don't like the ditching without warning or explanation bit! It makes me regret trusting them and I feel bad about my self like it was my fault, whether or not it is or isn't.

ENFP: <3 A good friends girlfriend, also my one and only decent friend that is female, is an ENFP, as of the last test result I saw. We get things that our other NT friends just don't understand. Very creative, in a dark... yet very light way. Like along the lines of Tim Burton.

ENFJ: An acquaintance of mine as well as a secret crush that I am trying to quell. I swear she walked out of my dreams. We clicked in the geeky area quite well... and lets not even get into the charisma area. She is a performer as well... so plenty of practice too boot. Always encouraging and seemingly upbeat. Apologizes for things... which I love because I think it speaks volumes about a persons character. Quite the busy bee though. Not too patient either.

INTP: My 2 best friends are INTP. We get each other pretty well, as long as they don't go too techy, and I don't get too emotional. The ones I know seem to be very in touch with their darker feelings so they understand when I am depressed. Their advice in this area doesn't really work for me though.

INTJ: The only INTJ I know outside of the net is my Aunts Husband. I respect them for their fountain of knowledge, but it is very hard to have a casual conversation with them. Totally different languages.

ENTP: A friend as well as my only ex-girlfriend score as this. I do not know where I stand with them. I get along with them in general pretty well, granted I can manage to get to know them. The friend is awesome I mentioned is awesome. I click with him perfectly fine in a casual way, and he is very funny. Sort of loud though. The ex.... uhm, even though we are still friends, some of the issues that lead me to leave her still exist. We are quite different as people. I think in her case though its more along lines of interest than personality. Over all quite good people, if but a little too sarcastic for my taste. I'm not too quick on sarcasm pickup you see... Not from the ENTP's I know anyways.

ENTJ: Don't think I know any. I think I tend to avoid this type of person in social situations.

ISTP: I would say mixed. At times I can relate, and they seem to be on the same page. Other times... I wonder about them... My moms boyfriend is one.

ISTJ: Not aware of me knowing any really, online or off.

ESTP: Don't know any offline. Know some, all be it pretty poorly online. My impression is that they are very different from me, however willing to try to bridge differences when possible, to get to know others. They can, but don't like to discuss deep things.

ESTJ: Know none. Only have observations of them as an onlooker. With the right value set, I can see myself getting along with them in a professional setting. I think the value condition would limit this possibility way to much for it to be practical though.

ISFP: Don't know any. I wouldn't be afraid to at least attempt to get to know one though.

ISFJ: The one ISFJ I know is an old/ex/estranged friend. She was my first best friend, and we loved each other as kids. We met up again a few years back after several years of losing contact. She looks like me personality wise at first glance... but way isn't me. Still, I could be friends with her again/still. I just don't think she wants to be much of friends with me though. Quite a shame. *tears*

ESFP: Do not know any. Would like to meet some and see how we interact though.

ESFJ: Love/Hate. My mom is this type. Probably one of the closest people in my life as of now. She can sympathize with my emotions, and is a very nice person. But she gets on my nerves way too much. Always trying to pressure me into being social and shallow like a good little boy! Ugh. Her logic is the craziest I have ever known. She contradicts herself on a daily basis, expects you to be able to anticipate these contradictions. Thinks people must be mind readers. KNOWS she does these things, but doesn't care. It is your problem, not hers. She gets frustrated and angry a lot... over nothing. Also, in at least her case... she is both a neat freak and a slob. She creates 90% of the mess, excluding dishes, at our house... including the yard, barns, etc. Then complains about it, as if it is our fault... actually she specifically says its our fault. If we didn't have this square foot of space for our stuff... such and such would be out of so and so. Once clean space is made however... it is immediately filled with more of her stuff. If she doesn't have any... she will go buy some. :frustrating: Over all... Good people... I don't want to have to live with them if they are like the above.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

INTPS: A bit arrogant, (I think it comes from being insecure around someone who might be smarter than them) but a useful person to bounce ideas off of. They are highly intelligent and I value their input.

ENTPS: Even more useful to bounce ideas off of, and is the only type that can easily get me to have fun... although, they usualy know how to manipulate me pretty good, get me cuaght up and excited in their ideas. I'm really tight with my money, but an ENTP can always talk me into buying something I don't need...

INFP: this type has beautiful souls, I feel like I connect with certain INFPs on a level that I don't with other types. They are easily confused so its lots of fun to be subtle when talking to them... I have to be subtle anyway, otherwise everything I say will offend them.

INTJ: Too serious in certain circumstances, but I usually agree with their train of thought... though its hard to carry on a conversation between two INTJs.


----------



## HeadInClouds84

Your type: INFP

INFP: My mother is an INFP, she freaks out if something doesn't/might not turn out the way she wants it too. Have to watch what I say so I don't offend her and her morals are a little too high if you ask me. But on the plus side she only has what she believes whats best for you at heart, really nice, caring and sensitive.

INFJ: I only know one. In my experience you are nice, caring and creative. But at the same time you seem to me really judgemental of people and once you have made up your mind about someone thats it.

ENFP: My little sister is an ENFP and we get along well. We have the same views on just about everything and we relate to each other really well.


ENTP: The one I know is super laid back, fun, nice (most of the time), friendly and easy to be around. I consider him to be one of my better friends. He's not exhausting to be around like all my other friends. However, it really bothers me he doesn't seem to care about animals.

ENTJ: I accidently dated one. Worst relationship I have ever had. He was controlling, manipulative, insensitive and arrogant. I don't think there was anything about him I could stand.


----------



## firedell

If I have left out a type, it's because I don't know any personally.

Your type: ISFP

INFP: They're fine people, but they need to enjoy the moment more.

ENFP: They need to stop worrying so much, but they are my favourite type.

ENFJ: I find it difficult at times to get along with them. It's ok, if I spend little time with them.

INTP: I know one personally, we got along, I just got bored of him. We shared similar ideals at times, but I found he took things too far.

ENTP: They somehow get on my nerves, they just seem to wind me up.

ESTP: I know two ESTP's, my boyfriend and a good girl friend. They are great fun, and trustworthy. I am happy I am in a relationship with one, he keeps me on the ground, and isn't too judgemental.

ISFJ: I have had a bad experience with one. She was all about her, and wanted attention, good or bad. She would make things up, like her step-dad beating her up, just to get sympathy. She is very fixated with her past, and won't let go of things, like her parents divorce when she was four, she says it has affected her life forever, and she usually brings up mistakes you have made, and uses them against you.

ESFJ: My mother. She can be a lovely person, but very controlling. Pretty niave as well.


----------



## Tridentus

Lightning said:


> INFJ: I don't know why, but I'm kind of suspicious of them. They're just so friendly and considerate, but they don't seem to have an agenda or a reason for doing things. Perhaps I'm not close enough to one to actually know them, but I can't get a "reading" off them at all. And that makes me uncomfortable.


 :shocked: that's everything i like about INFJs!!

they're so genuinely kind, without an agenda, and they're mysterious. i _think_ it's because INFJs are so intuitive about what gives things about other ppl away that they're so good at stopping even the most intuitive types from getting a reading on them. how is that not fascinating when you meet one? it's like i spend my life getting quickly bored of new ppl when i figure them out quickly, then an INFJ comes along and they make me work for it. it's like playing hard to get for me.roud:


----------



## Liontiger

Tridentus said:


> :shocked: that's everything i like about INFJs!!
> 
> they're so genuinely kind, without an agenda, and they're mysterious. i _think_ it's because INFJs are so intuitive about what gives things about other ppl away that they're so good at stopping even the most intuitive types from getting a reading on them. how is that not fascinating when you meet one? it's like i spend my life getting quickly bored of new ppl when i figure them out quickly, then an INFJ comes along and they make me work for it. it's like playing hard to get for me.roud:


Ah, I see what you mean. For me, it's the mysterious ones who aren't so friendly and warm that make me want to work hard at getting to know them. For example, I was once captivated by an ENFP who rarely ever spoke in public, but who I discovered to be a very delightful person. So I guess I just don't react that way to INFJs, not that I don't react that way at all.


----------



## krtzone

I love this post. Totally agree with most of it, except for the part about ESTJs. I only know a couple ESTJs well, and although they're stubborn and always think they're right, we always have stimulating conversations and I find them fairly warm when you get to know them.


----------



## phila

Your type: ENTP

INFP: Love them! Fantastic writers. My best friend is INFP ... and while the friendship was very rocky at first (I hurt his feelings a lot and he wouldn't tell me which would lead to catastrophic fights and bouts of not speaking), we've both finally matured enough to communicate on the same level. Probably one of the smartest people I know, but 5 years ago I would've said he was an irrational intellectual poseur. (Shows how wrong I can be about people...) 

INFJ: Ex boyfriend was INFJ -- we clicked amazingly well, the only long-term relationship I've ever had. He brought out the activist in me and genuinely shaped my perspective on many things particularly politically. 

ENFP: I've mentioned this somewhere else, but I like ENFPs if they give me a chance to talk! They help me improve my listening skills...? 

ENFJ: Um, the ENFJ females I know I find extremely exhausting and not genuine. Like they try too hard. But they're amazing socially when you want to go out in big groups because they seem to know everyone, but again what I perceive as they're "you must like me!!" attitude may just be me not getting what they're about, because they're typically well-liked by everyone else I know. The one ENFJ guy I know is pretty awesome and we chat well about music. 

INTP: One of my good girlfriends is INTP, we've always kind of "gotten" each other. She's a great listener but I do wish she'd talk of her own opinions more, and if she's mad say something as opposed to stew about it. 

INTJ: The only INTJ I know is one of my best girlfriends. She's extremely smart and we get along analyzing different people and situations in our lives, we can basically endlessly talk. I feel I have taken her for granted in the past but have made a concerted effort to not do that anymore. 

ENTP: The only other ENTP I know for sure is a dude who's a good friend, and I feel nothing but friendly vibes to him, except sometimes there is a sexual tension. He's had a massive crush on me in the past and I find it endearing, and we tend to be equally picky about who we talk to / date, and will sometimes just spend a party where we could be meeting people talking amongst ourselves because it's bound to be better than typical small talk with strangers. 

ENTJ: Used to be madly in love with an ENTJ. Sigh. He told me flat out (before I knew anything of MBTI) that he couldn't ever love me because I was too much like him/ wouldn't ever let him lead in our relationship which he needs to be able to do. Again, sigh. 

ISTP: n/a

ISTJ: I know a couple ISTJs and I dated one, very dependable and loyal but also very very steady / set in their ways, and not spontaneous. If you get them to loosen up it can be really fun // great sex. 

ESTP: My dad is one -- we communicate terribly but travel together amazingly because we both like to plan the trip as we go, and re-route flights/hotels on a whim. Arguments are a disaster because he cares about winning, not the truth. 

ESTJ: n/a 

ISFP: My mom is one, she's ver gifted musically (can play anything she hears on 5-6 different kinds of instruments) and when I need to vent she's a great listener. She also is very spiritual and sensitive so I have to tread carefully and take out all my argumentative energy on my ESTP dad haha. 

ISFJ: n/a

ESFP: Dated one of these off and on for years, they are HILARIOUS. I've never been emotionally invested, I let him pursue me which is a lot of fun. He's so great for a good time even in a friend capacity but we've never gotten too close (though he considers me one of his best friends) because he's an excessive hedonist and man slut. He's amazing fun though!!! 

ESFJ: My brother is this ... my entire family are liberal and well-educated and somehow he's the evangelical among us, who denies evolution despite our completely a-religious upbringing courtesy of my ESTP dad and ISFP mom. I get along with my brother, but if we spend any extended time together it's not pretty because I cannot hold my tongue with his machismo misogynistic BS. 




Anyway.... that was interesting to write out!


----------



## JoanCrawford

> (I think it comes from being insecure around someone who might be smarter than them)


Oh my god, that is so untrue!!! D: Why do all INTJ's think this? GRRRRR!!! The problem is that I don't even think in terms of "smartness" because I don't believe that it is relevant. You can have different forms of intelligence, can you not?


----------



## The Hungry One

My type: INFP

INFP: Instant identification, but only superficial relationships with them have been forged. I guess I see them the way other people view me. It's very difficult to become friends with an INFP if you do not possess a great deal of persistence or enthusiasm because INFPs don't seem to try to get close to people at all. 

INFJ: My best friend's an INFJ. A very social introvert. A very realistic philosopher. Somewhat distracted all the time, and occasionally irrational when emotional, but quick-witted and sharp, and immensely kind. People trust her instantly, for good reason. I'm just so amused by how irritated she seems about people, but she's so _kind_ to them. 

ENFP: I love them. They have so much happiness. Their minds are a colorful splosion. For some reason the two I know both have a serious thing for musical theater and they both sing very well, all the time. I like to hug them. They are definitely the best type to hug. 

ENFJ: They give me overwhelming feelings. I think it's because they care so much. INFPs just want to be cared about, but have gotten used to going without attention and support because they are so quiet. So when ENFJs notice and genuinely try to help fix my life, I just want to cry. They are so perfect. Why are they so perfect?

INTP: My sister is an INTP. They are funny, and while they seem cold initially, they show their love in quiet, faithful ways. Like I mock-nagged her all day once because she had to buy a friend some candy for Secret Santa, and she didn't get me anything. I was just *kidding* but the next day she threw a chocolate bar at me and went off to do her Chemistry homework.

INTJ: Perhaps the most charming Thinker, at least in writing. I'm constantly amazed at how much they are able to achieve, and how much they know, and how certain they are of their future. I find their dark humor incredibly attractive as well. INTJs are very sexy. I only wish they wouldn't patronize me. 

ENTP: I love ENTPs, at least from afar. I wish I could know them better, because they are so funny, and so clever. I can usually identify them easily--they are the funniest, cleverest, and most entertaining type, imo.

ENTJ: I think I'd like one. May I have one. I also think I may regret asking for one. 

ISTP: For all their reputation of being antisocial mechanical daredevils, the one I knew was quiet, a little awkward, and quite pleasant to talk to. They come across to me as an interesting blend of awkward and cool. I like them, though I do not know them well. 

ISTJ: I don't know them! I think. But it may be for the best because I am a liberal, bisexual atheist in favor of marijuana legalization and public nudity. 

ESTP: One of the greatest loves of my life was an ESTP. I liked how he said things without caring about how they sounded, how he was simultaneously bold and charming. The teachers hated him because he would do insane things in class and get into a shitton of trouble, but I loved him for doing what he felt like. I hear terrible things about ESTPs, but he seemed like a very sweet person and clever, if he felt like focusing.

ESTJ: I have trouble identifying ESTJs. 

ISFP: I think I know one, but I have trouble identifying ISFPs in my life. 

ISFJ: Very, very sweet, but so conservative. I think she finds me scandalous, and I wish she could see that there is so much more to the world than tradition. 

ESFP: I wonder. 

ESFJ: A few of my friends call them dramatic, but to me, this seems like emotional honesty. I dislike how quickly they judge, but if they like you, there is no one who seems to like you more genuinely and without machinations. I also admire how they manage to get things done quickly. They are warm and popular, and I have a fondness for the one in my life because it is easy to be around her.


----------



## Red is the Wolf

Your type: ISFP

INFP: I've met a few. One seems to avoid me. The other is in my gym class, and we kinda just smile at each other when we pass by. It's kind of just a mutual, polite relationship.

INFJ: -

ENFP: -

ENFJ: -

INTP: -

INTJ: -

ENTP: Wish I knew one.  I crack up every time I go to their forums.

ENTJ: There's this one ENTJ at school. She's hilarious. Everyone knows her and she's very involved in the drama department. I've only had one experience with her where I borrowed a violin from school while she lost hers. She was running around saying that she'd kill whoever took her violin. I took it.
I was so intimidated.

ISTP: I get along with them pretty great. They like how relaxed I am.

ISTJ: There may be some waves, because I don't always do what they want and then they become all stressed out just because I refuse to go to bed on time.
Sorry Dad.
Another one, who's a pretty naive friend of mine, gets along pretty well with me. We're both not into what other girls our age usually are, and we respect each other's boundaries of values (Well, she doesn't really have many...).

ESTP: Had a crush on one (who thought I was creepy, actually), and the other one I know I absolutely despise. Mostly because his jokes are always racial attacks. Then, when we're one-on-one he gets a whole lot nicer.
Still despise him though.
I might know another, a female one, and she thinks I'm nice.

ESTJ: It's complicated... Actually the ESTJ I know is pretty relaxed. She wasn't always like that, but then she met me and we kinda developed off each other. Now we're kinda drifting apart due to conflicting values and the desire to discuss different topics all the time.
Plus, I always feel like I'm brushed off as a nothing to her.

ISFP: Actually don't know any. 

ISFJ: - 

ESFP: My mom's either an ISFP or ESFP, leaning towards ESFP because she likes to get out and have fun more than an ISFP would. (She doesn't like over-socializing though, but I feel like it's something that comes with age.) Sometimes we get along amazingly well and other times it falls flat. I'm a bit more analytical than she is and she doesn't really understand me (at all, especially that my life doesn't revolve around school like she believes it should).

ESFJ: My brother and I... Interesting relationship. He's not as nice as he seems, I've discovered, and he falls prey to peer pressure so easily.

Yeah, I sort of have limited interactions with people.  And the types I know are extremely different from their stereotypes.


----------



## amucha

Your type: INTP

INFP: i haven't got much experience with INFPs, they're very elusive! i know one girl i think might be an INFP, and we interact well. our humor is very compatible and i find it easy to converse with her. she seems quite curious to whichever random stuff i might be up to, and she's very open-minded while still having certain principles that she doesn't bend on, which i can respect.

INFJ: my first experience with romantic emotions was with an INFJ. i think INFJs and INTPs are very compatible, because they're such magical wonderful people, and i feel like it's so easy to sense that their inner world is as complex and fleshed-out as ours, which is a wonderful thing for an INTP to experience because of how easily loneliness and disconnectedness comes to us. INFJs are funny, clever, insightful and in my experience, we get along brilliantly.

ENFP: i usually have great initial interactions with ENFPs, but i can say with fair certainty that the incompatible weaknesses of our types (ENFP sensitivity and sometimes being a bit smothering and INTP distance to emotions and aversion to being smothered) quickly rear their heads in a relationship. i love ENFPs, they're darling, but they can be very in-your-face and touchy-feely and after a while i tend to find them bothersome and need time to recharge because they drain my energy like hell. i've experienced this with four female ENFPs, but oddly enough not with the one confirmed male ENFP i know, so maybe that has something to with it, idk. 

ENFJ: ENFJs i find to be a mixed bowl. for example, one female ENFJ i knew had an absolutely insane amount of Fe - she was so nice and always took care of the more socially awkward people, but in the end she took on so many "charity cases" (i feel bad phrasing it that way but that's what it was.) and stuff because she felt like it was her responsibility, and not because she wanted to, so she ended up becoming very controlling and nit-picky and it was a terrible hell to be around her. another ENFJ i know is one of my very best friends, and she is capable of providing wonderful insights into situations and into my own psyche that i really appreciate. she's wonderfully curious, and one of the few people on this planet i feel like talking to whenever i feel in a squeeze. we are very much on the same wavelength, and we can provide the other with constructive input. i value her a lot.

INTP: i have met one other INTP, but i haven't had much interaction with her. she was a more stereotypical INTP, and displayed her personality with far less of the unease that i unfortunately do. i was a little put off by this, as i am readily able to discern INTP behaviour in others, but i doubt anybody would be able to peg me as one through interactions irl. i've chosen to sacrifice being perceived at my actual worth irl in favor of blending in, and i suspect a tinge of jealousy repelled me from my INTP fellow.

INTJ: i only recall knowing one INTJ, and he's very smart! i appreciate this quality, because he's not at all arrogant but instead a very nice, playful and open-minded person. i don't know him that well, but i'd like to because he seems like a very interesting person, but i fear that above-mentioned aversion to displaying my INTPness might be putting him off a bit.

ENTP: oh ENTPs... i've known a few ENTPs, and they have always been very good at bringing out my true colours. ENTPs can talk a mile a minute, and interacting with them forces me into a sort of data-collecting mode where i just suck up all the information they relay like a damn sponge. after a while, the chatting evens out and i often feel very safe speaking my mind around them, since they're not touched by insensitivity or deadpan sarcastic teasing. intellectually, they are stimulating and wonderful, but romantically they share too many of the INTP weaknesses for it to be an optimal match, in my experience.

ENTJ: ENTJs are quite interesting to me. they can switch from laughing and joking to cold-as-ice no-nonsense in a second. it's remarkable. they are very easy to understand and are masters at expressing clearly what they want and expect from you, and are good at critiquing constructively in a very concise manner. on top of being very intelligent, they're also ambitious and driven as fuck, which i admire a lot.

ISTP: i know one guy i think is an ISTP, and he's very shy. he seemed quite comfortable around me, but shy people often do since i talk a mile a minute which puts them off the "awkward silence" hook. 

ISTJ: ISTJs are fucking wonderful. they're so serious on the outside, but once you dig just a little you find some of the biggest weirdos. they're excellent at calling me out on my bullshit and have a very grounding effect on my presence, which causes me to often be forced to act more like myself. they can also take my sarcasm and are great sparring partners for friendly teasing, and will offer you their honest opinions when asked to. i have a serious weak spot for ISTJs because i feel like they bring out a lot of the best in me. 

ESTP: ESTPs are a cool bunch. i often find them to be very intelligent, but sadly, it also often seems like their intellect is underestimated but they rarely seem to mind much, which i think is cool - then again, the ones i've met have been very confident in themselves and in their abilities so they're on good grounds to not give a fuck what other people think. thinking about it, the ESTPs i've befriended i've always initially bonded with through a shared love of shenanigans and doing stupid things. they're nice to have as friends because of their openness to the kinds of experiences and sometimes dangerous experimenting that has a tendency to repel many other types

ISFP: i only know one ISFP. he's very bright and is very fun to fool around with, and a very good and loyal friend, but can sometimes bug me a bit with his arrogance. i enjoy talking to him a lot and he's good at coming with factual retorts to my arguments, because he knows so many things about everything, so talking to him is very educational. 

ISFJ: i think ISFJs are adorable, i really do! but they often end up interpreting my playful teasing as some kind of personal critique or attack, so i find i have to put a lid on myself when interacting with them. in turn, they can often be a little too dependant and clingy which often winds up making me seem ever-colder. once we get to know each other a little more though, the relationship becomes much better, as they start to understand that teasing is just that and as i start to take care not to hurt their feelings. they're very supportive and sweet so the moment you're feeling overwhelmed they rush to the rescue to try and help however they can. 

ESFP: ESFPs are hilarious. they're very playful and goofy and all-around just nice to have around to lighten the mood. on top of that, they're open-minded and have a nuanced way of viewing the world that makes it very interesting to share opinions with them. because they often see the world very differently from me, it makes it refreshing to hear their perspective on a lot of things imo. 

ESFJ: like ENFJs, i find myself a little torn on ESFJs. on one side, there is my mother, who is blind to the actual needs of other people because all she can see if what she thinks they want. she does it all in good will, but i can't help but be repelled by her inability to see things as they are and take critisism. on the other side, there is my hilarious ESFJ friend who is always fun to be around, and who (while sometimes a bit skeptical of the strange and the uncommon) is incredibly open and compassionate. she is wonderfully honest and we're very similar and compatible in a lot of ways.

i didn't see ESTJ anywhere, so here goes: i only know one ESTJ that i'm sure of. she's one of the few people i can do math homework with, because we'll just fall into this sort of synchronized thinking where we can both work and understand things at the same pace, which is effective because we'll then work while checking each other's answers and that way everything turns out right and lovely with the world. i always prefer working on these kinds of things alone, except for in this one instance which is pretty remarkable to me.


----------



## Liz

amucha said:


> Your type: INTP
> 
> INFP: i haven't got much experience with INFPs, they're very elusive! i know one girl i think might be an INFP, and we interact well. our humor is very compatible and i find it easy to converse with her. she seems quite curious to whichever random stuff i might be up to, and she's very open-minded while still having certain principles that she doesn't bend on, which i can respect.
> 
> INFJ: my first experience with romantic emotions was with an INFJ. i think INFJs and INTPs are very compatible, because they're such magical wonderful people, and i feel like it's so easy to sense that their inner world is as complex and fleshed-out as ours, which is a wonderful thing for an INTP to experience because of how easily loneliness and disconnectedness comes to us. INFJs are funny, clever, insightful and in my experience, we get along brilliantly.
> 
> ENFP: i usually have great initial interactions with ENFPs, but i can say with fair certainty that the incompatible weaknesses of our types (ENFP sensitivity and sometimes being a bit smothering and INTP distance to emotions and aversion to being smothered) quickly rear their heads in a relationship. i love ENFPs, they're darling, but they can be very in-your-face and touchy-feely and after a while i tend to find them bothersome and need time to recharge because they drain my energy like hell. i've experienced this with four female ENFPs, but oddly enough not with the one confirmed male ENFP i know, so maybe that has something to with it, idk.
> 
> ENFJ: ENFJs i find to be a mixed bowl. for example, one female ENFJ i knew had an absolutely insane amount of Fe - she was so nice and always took care of the more socially awkward people, but in the end she took on so many "charity cases" (i feel bad phrasing it that way but that's what it was.) and stuff because she felt like it was her responsibility, and not because she wanted to, so she ended up becoming very controlling and nit-picky and it was a terrible hell to be around her. another ENFJ i know is one of my very best friends, and she is capable of providing wonderful insights into situations and into my own psyche that i really appreciate. she's wonderfully curious, and one of the few people on this planet i feel like talking to whenever i feel in a squeeze. we are very much on the same wavelength, and we can provide the other with constructive input. i value her a lot.
> 
> INTP: i have met one other INTP, but i haven't had much interaction with her. she was a more stereotypical INTP, and displayed her personality with far less of the unease that i unfortunately do. i was a little put off by this, as i am readily able to discern INTP behaviour in others, but i doubt anybody would be able to peg me as one through interactions irl. i've chosen to sacrifice being perceived at my actual worth irl in favor of blending in, and i suspect a tinge of jealousy repelled me from my INTP fellow.
> 
> INTJ: i only recall knowing one INTJ, and he's very smart! i appreciate this quality, because he's not at all arrogant but instead a very nice, playful and open-minded person. i don't know him that well, but i'd like to because he seems like a very interesting person, but i fear that above-mentioned aversion to displaying my INTPness might be putting him off a bit.
> 
> ENTP: oh ENTPs... i've known a few ENTPs, and they have always been very good at bringing out my true colours. ENTPs can talk a mile a minute, and interacting with them forces me into a sort of data-collecting mode where i just suck up all the information they relay like a damn sponge. after a while, the chatting evens out and i often feel very safe speaking my mind around them, since they're not touched by insensitivity or deadpan sarcastic teasing. intellectually, they are stimulating and wonderful, but romantically they share too many of the INTP weaknesses for it to be an optimal match, in my experience.
> 
> ENTJ: ENTJs are quite interesting to me. they can switch from laughing and joking to cold-as-ice no-nonsense in a second. it's remarkable. they are very easy to understand and are masters at expressing clearly what they want and expect from you, and are good at critiquing constructively in a very concise manner. on top of being very intelligent, they're also ambitious and driven as fuck, which i admire a lot.
> 
> ISTP: i know one guy i think is an ISTP, and he's very shy. he seemed quite comfortable around me, but shy people often do since i talk a mile a minute which puts them off the "awkward silence" hook.
> 
> ISTJ: ISTJs are fucking wonderful. they're so serious on the outside, but once you dig just a little you find some of the biggest weirdos. they're excellent at calling me out on my bullshit and have a very grounding effect on my presence, which causes me to often be forced to act more like myself. they can also take my sarcasm and are great sparring partners for friendly teasing, and will offer you their honest opinions when asked to. i have a serious weak spot for ISTJs because i feel like they bring out a lot of the best in me.
> 
> ESTP: ESTPs are a cool bunch. i often find them to be very intelligent, but sadly, it also often seems like their intellect is underestimated but they rarely seem to mind much, which i think is cool - then again, the ones i've met have been very confident in themselves and in their abilities so they're on good grounds to not give a fuck what other people think. thinking about it, the ESTPs i've befriended i've always initially bonded with through a shared love of shenanigans and doing stupid things. they're nice to have as friends because of their openness to the kinds of experiences and sometimes dangerous experimenting that has a tendency to repel many other types
> 
> ISFP: i only know one ISFP. he's very bright and is very fun to fool around with, and a very good and loyal friend, but can sometimes bug me a bit with his arrogance. i enjoy talking to him a lot and he's good at coming with factual retorts to my arguments, because he knows so many things about everything, so talking to him is very educational.
> 
> ISFJ: i think ISFJs are adorable, i really do! but they often end up interpreting my playful teasing as some kind of personal critique or attack, so i find i have to put a lid on myself when interacting with them. in turn, they can often be a little too dependant and clingy which often winds up making me seem ever-colder. once we get to know each other a little more though, the relationship becomes much better, as they start to understand that teasing is just that and as i start to take care not to hurt their feelings. they're very supportive and sweet so the moment you're feeling overwhelmed they rush to the rescue to try and help however they can.
> 
> ESFP: ESFPs are hilarious. they're very playful and goofy and all-around just nice to have around to lighten the mood. on top of that, they're open-minded and have a nuanced way of viewing the world that makes it very interesting to share opinions with them. because they often see the world very differently from me, it makes it refreshing to hear their perspective on a lot of things imo.
> 
> ESFJ: like ENFJs, i find myself a little torn on ESFJs. on one side, there is my mother, who is blind to the actual needs of other people because all she can see if what she thinks they want. she does it all in good will, but i can't help but be repelled by her inability to see things as they are and take critisism. on the other side, there is my hilarious ESFJ friend who is always fun to be around, and who (while sometimes a bit skeptical of the strange and the uncommon) is incredibly open and compassionate. she is wonderfully honest and we're very similar and compatible in a lot of ways.
> 
> i didn't see ESTJ anywhere, so here goes: i only know one ESTJ that i'm sure of. she's one of the few people i can do math homework with, because we'll just fall into this sort of synchronized thinking where we can both work and understand things at the same pace, which is effective because we'll then work while checking each other's answers and that way everything turns out right and lovely with the world. i always prefer working on these kinds of things alone, except for in this one instance which is pretty remarkable to me.



Ive been staring in a trance for the past five minutes at the adorable little girl with the doe eyed puppy look picture thing you have under your posts. I just want to pinch her cheeks! So so cute.


----------



## aj1023

Your type: Fi/Te/Ne/Si (still trying to figure out the true order)

INFP: Those I think are INFPs I get along with pretty well and can always have quality conversations with, since we use the same functions, but the ones I've known seem to be highly sensitive and very private to the point where it's something I have to look out for. Strangely, I think the only INFPs I've really known have been male.

INFJ: Not sure I've ever met one, though I think I thought I was one for a while. Encountered lots who could be, though, or ENFJs. They seem nice, as to be expected with their aux Fe, but I just don't think I've interacted with any past a "Hi, how are you" basis.

ENFP: I definitely click with most of them, but if I'm not feeling too energetic they can feel a bit draining. Regardless, they make great friends, are always up for a wacky good time and I love that they can usually see the good in everyone. Of the four types I could be, I think this is most likely mine, for what it's worth.

ENFJ: One of my good friends tests ENFJ, though I at times wonder if he's more ENFP. We get along quite well; I don't think I can recall a time when we weren't getting along. I've met some ENFJ girls, however, whom just don't click with me. Why, I don't know. I think my issues can't hide from their Ni :blushed:

INTP: Met a couple and have no real qualms with any of them. Love their sense of humor.

INTJ: Pretty sure my dad is one and we get along great besides the fact that he thinks I can just solve any internal emotional problem I develop with the drop of a hat. And his Te seems a bit aggressive and/or cold at times. Also developed a close relationship with a likely INTJ girl my freshman year (though she may have been an unhealthy Ni-Ti looping INFJ) and while we had great conversations at first she got exasperated when I showed my true feelings for her (she totally led me on :tongue. Our worldviews were also quite different. After nastily rebuking her for nastily criticizing my religion (an Fi=>Te bitchslap on my part?) we haven't spoken since. 

ENTP: My sister is one, and we get along great and seem to understand each other better than anyone. She's one of the few who gets my sense of humor, at least. She does get annoyed with my emotional side though. As for other ENTPs I've met, we too get along well, though depending on their upbringing some of them seem to lack morals in my eyes. Just being honest. I also sometimes confuse them with ESTPs.

ENTJ: I know a likely one; extremely bossy though I don't think he means harm by it. With dominant Te users I sometimes don't understand their motivations; why are they so concerned with the actions and behavior of others that they have to go out of their way to confront them with it, I think to myself. Though at the same time I wish I had this confidence, but perhaps not permanently.

ISTP: Known a couple; both are easygoing people who don't start drama, but one of them turns into a horrible person when around his ESTP high school friends: blissfully urinating on strangers' cars among other things. The other likely ISTP seems to lack morals and values in a manner similar to the ENTPs mentioned above, but I know that's not necessarily due to type. I also have to remember that just because someone doesn't share my values doesn't mean they lack them.

ISTJ: I have a good ISTJ friend; he's quite conversational when it comes to concrete matters and our discussions about these are pretty quality, but any attempt I've made to talk about anything deeper with him has fallen flat. And while he behaves in a Christian manner on the surface (doesn't drink despite being 23, doesn't sleep around, doesn't curse, etc.) I've witnessed him be not so Christ-like in interpersonal and ethical issues (for example, he falsely represented himself as still being a student of my university with his old ID so he could get in with student tickets purchased by a student friend of his at a discounted rate. I know many don't find qualms with that but I consider it highly dishonest). He really has it together though; he has an immaculate apartment to himself and works as an accountant for a Fortune 1000 company, despite only being in his first year out of college. He's also very humble about this. Overall, ISTJ is probably my second most likely type behind ENFP (weird, I know), and I do get along with them better than average.

ESTP: Oh boy. Butted heads with this type far more than all the others. Bullied by one throughout elementary school for being different and a "pansy" (he had a terrible family life, though). I also had a rock climbing coach who was ESTP or ISTP, who gave me a hard time for not conforming to the reckless culture of the team (he once told me "you need to work on that" when I refused to let a teammate eat ice cream off of my spoon.) Very hyper-critical of me and my mannerisms in general, and really hurt my self esteem during this time period. There's currently another obvious ESTP in my classes (unless he's putting on an act) who would criticize my awkward mannerisms to this ENTP female whom I've begun to think is his friend with benefits based on the way they act at parties (This is terrible since he has a girlfriend back in his home state). I hadn't even spoken to the guy, but suddenly his charismatic influence led to me becoming the butt of a bunch of jokes. He also has a carelessness about him that comes off to me as disrespectful. Maybe someday I'll meet an ESTP I get along with...

ESTJ: When I'm in a bad mood I feel and act like an ESTJ, so I think that's what keeps me from completely disliking the ones I've met. Like I said with ENTJs, the ease with which they criticize others to their faces confuses me a bit, because while I can be very critical of others internally I don't go out of my way to criticize the person to their face unless they've really pissed me off. I really admire their competence in the things that they do, though. They pretty much always make great leaders.

ISFP: I've had one close friend that I'm undecided on being ISFP or INFP. Assuming he's ISFP, he's just like the INFPs I've known in that he's highly sensitive and private, but he's more prone to enjoy high-octane and highly sensory experiences, like motorcycling, paintball, driving recklessly and smoking lots of weed (I kid, I kid.) I interact with them with basically the same dynamics that I described with INFPs.

ISFJ: My friend who tests ISFJ and I get along great, and we have a very similar sense of humor. I haven't tried having deeper conversations with him, usually because we're so caught up in joking about things. His sense of humor is very "Ne" so I've been wondering if he's mistyped. Really the main difference between us is that he's less talkative than I am and prefers Fe over Fi. 

ESFP: Known a couple. One of them is a bit immature and condescending and thinks she's "classier" than she really is. Haven't developed any close relationships with them to say much more. The vibe I get is that they appear like ENFPs without the quirkiness.

ESFJ: My mom. That is all.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

JoanCrawford said:


> Oh my god, that is so untrue!!! D: Why do all INTJ's think this? GRRRRR!!! The problem is that I don't even think in terms of "smartness" because I don't believe that it is relevant. You can have different forms of intelligence, can you not?


That post you quoted was from two and a half years ago. Since then, I've come to a better explanation.

INTPs may not be as externally certain as INTJs, but they are more certain internally. They are less willing to challenge the core of their logic. Both types are skeptical and open-minded, but the skepticism and open-mindedness are in opposite places (NiTe vs TiNe), so both of these types can see each other as arrogant.


----------



## Ellis Bell

I’m generalizing a lot about types in this post by mentioning specific examples of people I know, but I’ll bite.

INFP: Anne of Green Gables comes to mind?

INFJ: Don’t know one in real life

ENFP: Not much experience with them in real life.

ENFJ: Not much experience with them in real life.

INTP: brilliant. Scarily brilliant.

INTJ: Ditto. One of my bosses is an INTJ and everyone else is about 10 steps behind him. He also likes to troll people he doesn’t care for.

ENTJ: Motivated, intense, hard to get to know.

ENTP: Former high school acquaintance is an ENTP, and one of the most unusual people I’ve ever met (also one of the most confusing due to the Ne). Fairly forgetful; when we get together he always forgets how we know each other.

ISTP: Make good bodyguards/silent assassins. Nothing bothers them.

ISTJ: Ex is an ISTJ; they’re kind of like creatures from another planet. Because they don’t speak their mind a lot, you kind of have to dig deeper to try to get to know them more. And even then, they assume that you magically know what they’re thinking. My ex also had a martyr complex.

ESTP: They’re kind of like creatures from another planet. But fun. My other boss is an ESTP and he’ll be the first person to offer you a shot at a party.

ESFP: Lots of fun, but they don’t take a joke too well, do they? Especially not sarcasm.

ESTJ: I like ESTJs. They don’t beat around the bush, they’re uncomplicated, and they’ll tell you what they’re thinking. They’re also pretty reliable. Sister is an ESTJ and her sense of humor revolves around telling stories about unusual behavior in people.

ISFP: I’m very sorry to jump to conclusions, but I’ve met three and all of them were self-absorbed narcissist. One time one of my coworkers got married; we held a small party for him with a cake and card. ISFP coworker was having girlfriend troubles and wrote: “Women are complicated” on the card.

ISFJ: mom’s an ISFJ and her inferior Ne is exhausting and confusing. When she starts to imagine you’re in a heroin den, you know it’s trouble.

ESFJ: I can’t think of any examples off the top of my head. I don’t get out much, do I?


----------



## JoanCrawford

> That post you quoted was from two and a half years ago. Since then, I've come to a better explanation.
> 
> INTPs may not be as externally certain as INTJs, but they are more certain internally. They are less willing to challenge the core of their logic. Both types are skeptical and open-minded, but the skepticism and open-mindedness are in opposite places (NiTe vs TiNe), so both of these types can see each other as arrogant.


Oh now that's a much better explanation. ;-)


----------



## einsteinlyk

SJ-mutual respect for one another.lotz of misunderstanding though.
SP-not so bad.share Se and Ni with them so we do tend to understand each other.
NF-best luck for a friend.I love the way we understand each other and their emotional warmth.(empath)
NT-best luck discussing and chatting to.being mindamates we understand each other fully.best friendz too.love them.though can be too cold at times.


----------



## CaptainWildChild

Your type: ENTP

INFP: We get along pretty well but it is not like we love each other..

INFJ: Don't think I have met one but I would like to!

ENFP: Fun and interesting as hell! ^^ Converse really well and helps me alot with understanding others feelings.

ENFJ: Never met you guys

INTP: Not sure.. I have met some intps and all are really diffrent. One I hate, one is whom I really appriciate for his intelligence and we get along really well. We have great conversations and relate well with each other.

INTJ: The best ever! Great conversations, work really well when doing schoolprojects. Just perfect duo but when things (rarely) goes wrong it goes terribley wrong!

ENTP: I have not had the honour to meet one of my kind ;D but I do suspect one of my friend is and it goes really well the only downside is that we must fight over talk-time 

ENTJ: Great just great persons! I like most of the nt persons so.. Intelligent people that can endure me <3

ISTP: Never met you 

ISTJ: Neither you

ESTP: Not you either

ESTJ: I may have met you all above but I have not asked you about this so... 

ISFP: Well.. Since you are quiet I can endure your presence but I do not hate you, I guess we are just diffrent..

ISFJ: Oh the horror!! :bored: Oh God... boring, strict-moral people. But you are not bad persons it is just that we really don't get along!

ESFP:Never met you 

ESFJ: ----

I have not met alot of people who knows their mbti type so this was really hard but my experience and looking at my current friend-circle I see a habit that I seem to be drawn to NT people.. I just enjoy their tolerance and intelligens, it is just heaven to be with those people^^


----------



## Trinidad

The Hungry One said:


> ISTJ: I don't know them! I think. But it may be for the best because I am a liberal, bisexual atheist in favor of marijuana legalization and public nudity.


So am I, be careful about stereotyping.

Love your signature by the way :3


----------



## The Hungry One

Trinidad said:


> So am I, be careful about stereotyping.
> 
> Love your signature by the way :3


That is a good point! My apologies, my entire post was stereotyping >,> and it can't be deleted. Drat. Haha thanks. ^^


----------



## DaRick

Your type: (Suspected) INFJ


INFP: I get along reasonably well with INFP's. I admire their loyalty to their friends, their willingness to hear others out and help them with what they're doing. One INFP kept giving me (unsolicited) help when I was playing chess or doing schoolwork. Another one saved me from falling down a rather long hill...with lots of trees. One of them hid his vulnerabilities by behaving like an outspoken, insensitive clod, but underneath they're all sensitive people. Unfortunately, sometimes they can be influenced by the wrong people.


INFJ: We get along pretty well. I built up a close rapport with an INFJ teacher over the years, whereas another INFJ friend legitimately liked me (but wouldn't tell me that). That INFJ teacher even went to the point of writing me a long letter during a retreat that we had. It was a touching moment. All the INFJ's I met were pretty good people.


ENFP: I admire their carefree spirit and they often laugh at my sense of humour. However, I admire rather less their tendency to make tactless remarks.


ENFJ: One of my best friends is an ENFJ. I've also gotten along well with other ENFJ's. In general, I value my ENFJ friend for his ability to commiserate and identify with me when I have complaints about things. We also share the same curiosity about other people and we both desire more fulfilling love lives. His interest in me was also very welcome - when I met him, I had become used to (if disillusioned by) people not caring about me. However, criticising them can incur a torrent of cuss words. :laughing:


INTP: Unfortunately, my experiences with INTP's have been less than positive. The INTP's I met were independent thinkers and could create coherent arguments off the top of their heads. Admirable, but I was less than enthused by their sociopathic tendencies (discussing murdering their families + treating their friends like pawns) and their generally bizarre behaviours (buying an expensive bottle of Coke then pouring it over the top of their heads). 


INTJ: One of my friends in high school was an INTJ. I admired him for his extreme intelligence, his thoughtfulness on most topics, his wit and his ability to relate to many of my problems (because he faced many of them himself). He was also willing to sit and hear me out, while he was certainly more even-tempered than me. However, he could be condescending sometimes and a little too unwilling to admit fault.


ENTP: Oooh...mixed. I admired the ENTP I knew for his intellect and at times, his honest self-awareness. However, he had narcissistic tendencies and a very changeable personality. One day, he was friendly; the next, he seemed to be scheming against you and could be overly critical. His arrogance could also be second-to-none.


ENTJ: I haven't met many ENTJ's actually. I got along reasonably well with the one I did come across and I appreciated his tactful but constructive criticism. He was also a friendly sort of fellow and did not seem worried when I took shots at him (mostly in response to what he said). However, he could sometimes be tactless ('congratulating' me for getting beaten by someone else). He was an intelligent guy, but generally uninterested in academia.


ISTP: These guys were reasonably intelligent, laid back and they could be fairly good company because of their wit. However, I didn't care for their 'point-and-laugh' attitude towards other people when they were having difficulties.


ISTJ: My brother is an ISTJ. I admire him for his drive, work ethic and his command of logic. His dry sense of humour could also be funny, as could his clowning around with the pets. He often partook when I made jokes about our pets as well. However, he isn't a very intellectually curious individual really - his general knowledge is good, but he has relatively little interest in expanding it beyond what he needs to know. He could also be insensitive (telling people to shut up, calling me useless etc.) and has some controlling tendencies. 


ESTP: Not good. My grandfather (I suspect) is a bent ESTP - constantly getting drunk, making lewd comments at other women, constantly criticising other people. His wife and him also separated several times, while he has a tendency to lie a lot. He's very much a 'doer' - he'll happily drive 800 kilometres just because he feels like it. He also spends a lot of time with most of his children (except my dad, notably). 


ESTJ: Their drive and work ethic is admirable, as is their willingness to try and tackle family conflicts or conflicts with friends. One of my best friends was an ESTJ, but that was a friendship of circumstance more than anything else. He admitted that all he wanted was cars and money. That materialistic mindset is not something I identify with. He could also be insensitive sometimes. On the other hand, he did care deep down, making an effort to contact me during the holidays, so he's still one of the best friends I ever had. 


ISFP: My dad is an ISFP. I know that he really cares about us - he constantly lavishes us with gifts. I also like his willingness to joke along with me about our pets. However, he can make thoughtless remarks sometimes. He's usually fairly laid-back: he doesn't like his office job, but he sort of does his own thing there and he relates well to my ESFP boss (he calls him a 'character'). He also lets Mum do most of the organising regarding trips and lets her delegate tasks to him. However, often he takes ages to do those tasks because he's off doing whatever he wants to do. When he's extremely stressed, he can start yelling and be bossy, but that's extremely rare.


ISFJ: My mother is an ISFJ. I love her very much, not only for her sacrifices in raising me, but also for her constant willingness to affirm my decency. We both love animals, but she is much more down-to-earth than me - she's much better at cooking and doing maintenance tasks like paying bills etc. My absent-mindedness occasionally frustrates her. On the other hand, she's not as intellectually curious as me - she has little interest in learning about things that do not pertain to what she's doing and she doesn't examine economic or political theories like I do.


ESFP: We have become friends based on mutual interests - cricket, chess, playing cards. They can also be very generous and affirming people. Just don't expect them to remain sober for long if they can help it. They can also be a little pushy about you needing to have 'more fun', etc.


ESFJ: I get along well with most ESFJ males because I find them to be friendly people - but I've rarely formed strong friendships with them. They're far more sociable than me and are not really interested in my kind of intellectual pursuits. In addition, to them I'm just one of many friends...they don't hold the same stock in our friendship that I do, because I have far fewer friends. As for ESFJ females...they honestly come off as being too bigoted.


----------



## agranulatedhyphen

I like LXPilot's approach.

*Fe-Ti-Ne-Si*

ISFJ - Wonderful people, easy to get along with. 'Unofficially' dated one my first year of college - we had plenty of common interests, but could only connect on a superficial level. Whenever I tried to talk abstractly or theoretically she would often zone out or change the subject. Kept getting the impression like I was a 'fixer-upper' and needed to 'learn' to be a 'normal person.'

ESFJ - Probably my mother's type if not xSFJ; also know at least a few others. I admire them for the same reasons as their introverted counterparts...but man they can talk about nothing like nobody's business. They yell at the drop of a hat and their command of logic leaves much to be desired. I suspect at least one sorority girl on my study abroad trip was this type, because they managed to find something to complain about every day for the entire month. Anything that was weird or inconvenient or foreign, you can bet they made a federal case out of it. 

INTP - My dad's type? I think? He's some kind of IN, but I put him here because in his youth he liked to take things apart and see how they work. I know at least a couple of these; one's a good friend of mine. Always interesting to talk to about pretty much anything except social problems. Unless it's my dad, which is one reason I'm stumped on the last two letters 

ENTP - One of my best friends is this type, as well as several other people I know. Tons of fun to be around; I especially enjoy their imagination and dickish sense of humor.

*Se-Ni-Fe-Ti*

ISTP - Don't know any personally, though they seem like interesting people.

ESTP - WHATUP, BRO? The image I have of this type is a loud, arrogant, unhinged frat boy, but I really hope I'm wrong. I do admire their spirit for adventure though.

ENFJ - One of my best friends is this type. We don't agree on everything, but have a great deal of respect for each other's beliefs and opinions. He's a real people person and one of the most principled I know.

INFJ - I know only two. We get along quite well. I wish my idealism was half as strong as theirs.

*Se-Ni-Te-Fi*

ESFP - Shallow, melodramatic, and short-sighted, though not impossible to get along with.

ISFP - Don't think I know any.

INTJ - My type. Others are very relatable, though there's rarely a conversation going on unless another type is present.

ENTJ - I think I know one of these. I dare not engage him in a debate, not because he's dumb or because I'm afraid of him but because there's absolutely no convincing him he's wrong. Always interesting to talk to though and exhibits a similar sense of humor to ENTPs.

*Ne-Si-Te-Fi*

ISTJ - My sister's type. She thinks I'm weird. If she and I agree on something it's for completely different reasons. While I really admire their work ethic and ability to organize, I do wish they'd lighten up once in a while.

ESTJ - I have a really hard time understanding this type. I think my section leader might have been this type as my competence-based respect for authority frequently clashed with her title-based respect for authority.

ENFP - My fiancee's type, and I couldn't be more blessed to have her. She draws me out and helps me be more social and consier people's feelings. I reel her in and help her think rationally. We pester each other constantly. She won't admit it, but she's a lot smarter than I am. None of my BS gets past her, which I found strangely attractive early on. Having said that, we were only able to reach this point after several months of rather frequent fights, likely due to inexperience, clashing egoes, and immaturity among other things.

INFP - Don't know any personally, though they seem like really interesting people.


----------



## cudibloop

ESFP - they're like me but more grounded
ISFP - they're artsy and fascinating
INFP - quieter version of me, can take things a bit too seriously sometimes though. I feel this desire to motivate them when they're down in the dumps
ISTP - hard to relate to let alone talk to
ISTJ - they're cool but short tempered
E/ISFJ - they're the type of people that could have an hour long conversation about the kitchen utensils they like to use
ESTP - fun to watch at work, but very different people
ENTP - hilarious
ENFP - I barely notice other ENFPs tbh
ESTJ - very umm, assertive


----------



## BlueSeven

calysco said:


> Your Type:


ENFJ!



calysco said:


> INFP:


I absolutely love these quiet pensive people. I feel like the INFP brings out a lot of the inner ENFJ, and it would probably be those that I'd opened up to quite quickly who were INFP in my life. I think that the INFP can lead to pessimism at times, just simply due to the intrinsic nature of thinking, and the fact that each subject must reach a conclusion, and sometimes there are none. It's rather hard from my experience, for an INFP to turn away from something and to something else quickly.



calysco said:


> INFJ:


I love my INFJ! We get along so well, and they are someone that understands when I need space, and when I need love. However, I think that socially she may be a bit stunted. I notice that in a relationship an Extravert always makes the first move towards an INFJ, and this is any INFJ.. I do notice that the INFJ in my life does the 'silently judging' on people, although they seem very quiet. They are all in all lovely people, in my experience.


calysco said:


> ENFP:


See this is a mixed bag, as a type I quite love the ENFP, they are very erratic and optimistic.. They seem almost like the unhealthy archetype of the ENFJ when described in traits. However they're of course not unhealthy. I don't know, some ENFP I do love, but some I simply tend to be annoyed at. I think this is due to the fact that they relate everything to themselves, and alot of themselves seem to think themselves ENFJ.. which they aren't, so ENFJ get the sterotype of being fake when in fact they do care more about other people... This isn't saying the ENFP is selfish.


calysco said:


> ENFJ:


I am an ENFJ and relate to it alot in my life 


calysco said:


> ESTP:


Lovely, but only after quite a long while. They don't tend to make a massive impression on me... 


calysco said:


> ESTJ:


hahah, a bundle of laughs to be around, and completely crazy. However often with absolutely no filter which led to 'You're not very smart are you?' within a few minutes of meeting them and other things. I often find they say insincere things without thinking. But in the same vein, so interesting, because they open up so easily and it's beautiful.


calysco said:


> ISFP:


Beautifully quiet, sweet and smart. Just a gorgeous type.


calysco said:


> ESFP:


A lovely all around good person very much in the same way as the ISFP, but very socially adept.


----------



## War pigs

ENTP similar minds yeyyy
ENFP crazy as hell, I love them, I'm pretty much around enfps all day, yet a bit sensitive
INTP too nerdy, but I pretty much enjoy having conversations with em, very interesting people
INTJ a bit boring but interesting when sharing ideas
ENTJ love getting them frustrated, love talking ideas with them, except that it's either their idea, or theirs
INFJ interesting and lovely people, yet not so fun, though we get along
ENFJ love them, they make me feel great
INFP not really, too dark and sensitive, yet sometimes interesting
ISFP I don't get along, just like INFPs, and they're not as interesting, sorry
ESFP meh, they're fun sometimes, but a bit disturbing to talk to
ESTP yup, I can have fun with em
ISTP too quiet, yet it's cool because I do all the talking with no interruption 
ISTJ never got along with one, boring, shallow, law-abiding.. please 
ESTJ better then the ISTJ, still pretty much boring
ISFJ please, the sum of ignorance, could you get deeper into a small box?
ESFJ just like the ENFJ, just much more stupid lol


----------



## Gel E.

MBTI TYPE: INFP


INFP: I have never personally met one before. 

INFJ: Based on 2 people I knew before. They're more serious and withdrawn than I am. My closest guy friend of 7 years is an INFJ 5w4 and has a slightly major problem with socialization. He has autism too. He's OK, attitude wise but is super awkward with talking to others. Somewhat arrogant. The other one is my batch mate in College. He rarely smiles and is mysterious. I can relate in a way that we're weird.

ENFP: They're crazy (in a good way). Some of my friends in College are of this type. They're energy hogs. I'm crazy as well, if anyone would let me be that way.

ENFJ: I am not sure if I have an ENFJ friend.

INTP: The more techy/nerdy version of me.

INTJ: My dad is an INTJ (I typed him myself). He used to be strict with me when I was a kid but we're getting along well nowadays. He tells the best stories. Lack of punctuality in everything pisses him off. He instilled the importance of time in me, so that became my "J" trait. I'm more "P" than "J" though.

ENTP: ...

ENTJ: My guidance counselor is of this type (I typed her myself). She doesn't get it when I'm silent and contemplating about something. She labels me as an "emo kid", but she loved me anyway. She's intuitive just like me, but her intuition is weaker than mine.

ISTP: ...

ISTJ: My sister is of this type. We didn't get along before. She's somewhat cold. An occasional snob. And hates me more when I cry while talking about my childhood experiences (what I feel towards those experiences) to our mom. I can be as cold and snobbish as her.

ESTP: My favorite uncle and one of my guy batch mates is one of this type. I am sometimes annoyed when I talk to them. Too much small talk. Awesome people though. I can relate on how messy/unorganized they are. 

ESTJ: ...

ISFP: My mom is of this type (I typed her myself). Almost like minded and we're close. Also emotional. In school, I knew 2 friends of this type. Great musicians, I admire them.  

ISFJ: ... 

ESFP: My closest female friend is of this type. She loves parties and shopping.  We love to go somewhere and eat.

ESFJ: ...


----------



## eleventhheart

This looks like so much fun! And ENTPs seem to be pretty well liked by everyone, except you @SlenderMan. Disliking that slimy and flawed logic jab, bro. Haha, no hard feelings, but if you might want to be careful making all ENTPs in the world your arch nemesis. We can be pretty big jerks, and even more so when we want to, haha.

Your type: ENTP

INFP: Fun to play with. We get along well, though they have really strong moral system. In one sense, I really respect that, but sometimes they're too busy condemning my suggestion when I meant it as a joke. Love 'em anyway.

INFJ: A little puzzling. I seem to attract them to me (I know 8 fairly well), and while I enjoy their company for the most part, I feel like they're trying to get closer than I'm comfortable with. I don't really want anyone to try peering into my soul, thanks. I have a pretty close INFJ friend though, and I consider her my minion/pet/honorary sister. She's really insightful at times, but also incredibly naive. Fun to watch her do pretty much anything. Brilliantly perceptive and aware inside their head; clumsy when dealing with the real world. Hilarious.

ENFP: Have a good facade thing going, and as an ENTP, I can understand it. They get along well with everyone, and I consider them a worthy rival in terms of charm. They seem to bottle up a lot of their emotions and thus are a little unpredictable with their mood. ENTPs can be like that to some extent as well, so I try to be forgiving. Cool people overall. We have a boatload of fun when we connect properly.

ENFJ: My brother is one and we get along well. He's actually really good at manipulation, and I feel like sometimes I have to compete with him over control of the group. I usually control discussion, and he takes their mood. We make an awesome team when work towards the same goal. Like a sidekick, haha.

INTP: Instant connection usually. I don't feel like I could get as close as I could with other types, but the starting position is a lot higher than most. My INTP friend said that she feels like sometimes she has to impress me, and it makes conversation a especially draining. Interesting conversation.

INTJ: These guys are heaps of fun. If I wanted to take over the world, I would partner with an INTJ. With some of them, our relationship is almost entirely about picking each other apart and seeing what makes them tick. Others are more laid back and we just talk about whatever. The best conversation I can remember was with an INTJ.

ENTP: These punks, always getting in my way. I don't tend to get along with the majority of ENTPs I meet. They're fun in a superficial kind of way, but I see all my flaws reflected in them, and all my strengths they use for other purposes which sometimes conflict with mine. I really love the function stack though and its order. Ne for possibilities; Ti for evaluating and choosing one of them; Fe for our natural charm and good humour; Si for recall and whatever else introverted sensing does. I love the ENTP in theory and in myself, but I don't enjoy it as much in others, haha.

ENTJ: A little controlling sometimes? But they seem really capable. I'll sometimes have fun messing with them, but I respect them too. I guess I've never get close to one though. I'd trust one to lead a company or something to profit, but I feel like he'd lose his employees and everyone would make fun of him behind his back. In a world take over, I'd make him a general in my army.

ISTP: Really easy to read, haha. Like, I played poker with one a couple times, and the poor guy was really obvious. They seem really dependable though. And the one I know is nice, although a little awkward with people. I once I had to hold a conversation with an ISTP for an hour, and it was one of the most forced conversations I've had in recent times. He missed all my jokes and I couldn't get him to engage with my stories. Dependable though, and overall a very upright sort of guy. He'd make a good cop.

ISTJ: The one I know has a really big thing for music. Dependable as well, but feels a little slow when we talk. I mean, he's obviously smart, but he just doesn't follow sometimes. We suffer from a lack of clear communication and common interests.

ESTP: We get along well superficially, and with one in particular, people seem to think we're really close. But we're really not. I used to enjoy his need to compete with me, because he never could quite beat me, but I'm sort of over it now. Often blunt and insensitive (and that's coming from an ENTP, haha), but good with people. He's really useful for keeping up the energy in the room. If I was going to take over the world with my INTJ partner, I'd do it with an army of ESTP soldiers.

ESTJ: Surprisingly nice. I only know one, and even then, not very well. But she seems really kind. I never tried to have a one on one conversation with her, and I suspect we might run out of common interests somewhat quickly, but I think she's pretty cool.

ISFP: Not sure if I know any. Which is sad, because that means my friend list is missing representatives. I need to find one now so I have a full taste of variety.

ISFJ: Nicest people I know. Like actually, they are just completely selfless by nature. Tend to be a little slow to make decisions because they want to make sure everyone is ok with it, but they genuinely like people and aren't just doing as some sort of act. They can even hold a good conversation. Some of the loveliest people I know.

ESFP: Fun and excitable. They don't really understand how people think though, and often don't realise it. The girls are likeable pretty much on sight. Good to invite to parties, because they really keep the energy high. Don't particular want a one on one conversation though because it might get awkward after awhile.

ESFJ: Really nice and hospitable. Sometimes seems a little... um, fake, I guess? Like, she hides a bit of herself and her opinions to make sure everyone is happy. Good to put in charge of organising a dinner party.

I pretty much love everyone. You guys are all fun.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Your type: *INFP*

*INFP*: I respect other INFP's greatly, I kind of always know how to approach them, what to talk about and we usually have so much in common that the whole conversation is a hivemind. Although sometimes it seems that I don't really understand what other INFP's seem to think of me. I am sometimes afraid to appear cruel to them, so I do my best to be nice with other INFP's. Also, other INFP's make the best soulmate material. Whenever I meet INFP girls, I immediately fall in love with them.

*INFJ*: One of the types I look up to as a superior being. They seem have achieved excellence in social behavior, and since INFJ's lack strong moral values, they seem to always keep their head above the water in almost every situation. The only obvious annoying issue is that INFJ's get frustrated and confused when simple practical problems need to be dealt with, like cleaning or fixing some broken stuff. INFJ's are the masters of creating and understanding ideologies, the best material for being spiritual leaders. Anything about INFJ's screams for abstract, since they seem to be the types who are the least interested in real world, and very involved in fantasies. INFJ's can say even the most obscure of embarrasing facts in a confident, absolute tone.

*ENFP*: Lots of ENFP's in my life have the habit of occasionally backstabbing me, letting me down or otherwise seeing me as "the evil introvert". They are really sneaky people and fully trusting an ENFP is never going to do any good. Otherwise, they are intelligent people with whom I share the same world view and who I understand easily. Although I have to admit that ENFP's make me feel jealous of many things, because they function in same way than me, but they are always a slight bit more lucky in everything. ENFP's also make really good music. I tend to enjoy the creations of ENFP musicians even more than INFP ones.

*ENFJ*: They seem like gods amongst human. All ENFJ's I've met in my life seem to know me better than I know myself. Really nice and intelligent people that I'd like to get to know better, but they are kind of unnoticeable and work behind the stage of grand things. ENFJ's sometimes annoy me with having strict morals that I consider to be superficial, shallow and self-contradicting. Otherwise, a conversation with an ENFJ is one of the most inspiring things you can hope for.

*INTP*: The another type I see as not quite trustworthy. All INTP's I have met activate a kind of uncanny valley with me, where they seem so similar to me, but yet something is fundamentally different in them. INTP's are the kind of people who are best suited to have deep, philosophical conversations with. INTP's tend to have exactly the same sense of humor as me, and we have extreme number of common interests or beliefs, but they view human relations in totally different way. INTP's can also appear kind of cruel, in a way that seems inhuman and demonic. Other than that, I view INTP's very positively.

*INTJ*: One of the types I respect the most. When they do not have ignorant or hateful worldview, they are very well suited for intelligent conversation. I learn a lot from INTJ's when I listen to them, since their way of thinking is not clouded by any moral limitations, or even a sense of boredom. INTJ's seem to have limitless capability for learning really complex subjects. Their only flaw is that they sometimes go overboard with observing things, and they start to take social behavior as something that can be logically analysed, while it's frankly impossible (For example, INTJ goes to a party where everyone acts disgusted around him, and INTJ comes to a conclusion that people are scheming and mocking to make him leave, while the real reason is that he forgot to shower and smells really bad)

*ENTP*: One of the types I kind of respect, especially for their sense of humor and ability to remain very sharp thinking in unexpected circumstances, but unfortunately, ENTP's occasionally tend to see me as the evil introvert, and it makes them agitated around me. I really love to have a pleasant conversation with ENTP, but for some reason, my Introverted Feeling appears to offend them and they get anxious or defensive around me.

*ENTJ*: I have a great childhood friend who is an ENTJ, so I know them a bit. One pleasant thing with ENTJ's is that you can say literally anything to them, and they never get offended (but they get very pissed off when you obviously ignore them, attempt to bully them in some way or just literally say "fuck you" out loud). Most of ENTJ's seem to be slightly socially awkward, and when I am present around them, I can sense it and provide assistance with that, and it seems to please ENTJ's, so they usually like to have me around for that reason. ENTJ's also seem to think better of me as I might think of them.

*ISTP*: My ex-girlfriend was that type. ISTP's have something really artistic about them, some sort of coldness and cruelty that almost seems fascinating to me, and draws me to them. ISTP girls have very graceful, slightly fragile and doll-like appearance, and it's kind of attractive trait. The kind of ISTP's who are more intelligent are actually very pleasant to have conversations with. It's also a kind of relationship where I consciously avoid them sometimes, because they are very in-your-face and impulsive, and I have to talk with them in a very careful manner, in order to not anger them. It also goes the other way around, because my ISTP ex-girlfriend also confessed that I was being unreasonably moody with her. Also, ISTP's are very divided. There are ISTP's who are incredibly stupid and ignorant, and there are ISTP's who are brilliant geniuses (Steve Jobs).

*ISTJ*: I don't really have strong opinions on this type. They are usually the kind of people I have literally nothing in common with, so I have nothing to talk about with them. Otherwise, I admire ISTJ's for being honest and friendly. Their presence makes me feel relaxed, because they are really straightforward and, in a good way, simple human beings, so that there is no double meanings in anything that ISTJ says. 

*ESTP*: When I type someone as ESTP, I become extra careful around them. They are people who have the sharpest comments and observations about everything and it's hard to bear with. They are really impulsive, crude, short-tempered and sharp people, and their presence makes me anxious for those reasons. Otherwise, they are also very just, and possess a good sense for logical thinking, the kind of people that just get things done, no matter what. 

*ESTJ*: I don't really have much of an opinions on ESTJ's, other than that I just fail to understand how can they function in life, and how they have literally zero patience for anything. ESTJ's are very moody people, and it's hard for me to tolerate their intense displays of moody behaviour. I find it hard to respect ESTJ's for that reason, but very rarely, I can find a common language and talk to them like a friend. Even despite their sharp criticisms and violent behavior, I am not afraid of ESTJ's themselves, I just don't find that shouting insults is the way to solve a problem.

*ISFP*: They are one of the best type to have as a friend, because they have all the qualities you would expect from a friend. They are loyal, considerable, honest and fun to talk to. However, when you offend them, they don't always bottle it up, but release it on you in a form of verbal violence. I don't really prefer them for deep conversations, but they are the best-suited type for a random chit-chat, the gossip and just joking around. ISFP's have the exact similar understandings of human relations and people as INFP's, so this makes gossiping with them very easy.

*ISFJ*: One of the types who are extraordinarly clever and sneaky for a sensing type. They are the masters of solving small practical problems, dissolving small quarrels between people and decorating things for purely practical reasons, like making a bookcase out of leather strips, re-designing clothes etc. Being around them is soothing, because they are agreeable and reasonable people, you can talk your way out of and make a compromise with ISFJ and solve any quarrel you guys might have. When ESTP's make me most anxious, ISFJ's presence makes me really calm and chill.

*ESFP*: Kind of people who appear quite interesting from a distance, but when they turn themselves to me, I get anxious. They can be both intimidating and inspiring at the same time, and this is the exact kind of effect they have on me. A slight anxiety, mixed with excitement and inspiration. When an ESFP is saying something positive about me, I tend to take this as a very huge compliment for some reason. Many people, especially INTJ's and INFJ's view ESFP's like they are crazy mad, but I find them occasionally charming and cute.

*ESFJ*: Really fun people. They are really receptible to any kind of small talk, lightweight joking and a polite conversation. However, whenever I tell anything of philosophical value or explain something abstract to them, they seem to get sad and stare into space, then change the topic, as if they miss the part of brain that deals with philosophy and abstract things. Presence of ESFJ's usually lifts my mood and makes me really happy.


----------



## gzaw

edit


----------



## mushr00m

We inhabit the same sphere of space. :/


----------



## Kitfool

Your type: ENFP

INFP: My first love was an INFP. She was very negative, but creative and romantic and irresistible. (4w5 sp/sx 469) I also have a wacky as hell INFP (Phobic 6w5 sp/sx 469 I think) friend. He is just...indescribably hilarious and awesome (out there too...), but also negative. 

INFJ: My brother-in-law is one. He is a very odd guy. He has all of these ideas about the after life and stuff like that that he pretty much made up but he believes them without a doubt. He's very clingy with my sister as well and never wants her to go anywhere without him. And he pretty much stays in their room all day when he's not at work. (4w3 sx/sp 146)

ENFP: I have an old friend who I pegged as an ENFP long before I pegged myself as one, and he is a bit bizarre (6w7 sp/so 269). He likes to get drunk, wander into a field and wait for the aliens to take him away...I think his behavior stopped me from discovering my own type for a long time because I couldn't imagine I was like him. He's clearly got other stuff going on though. Probably bipolar. He's also very sensitive to criticism, but we did make fun of him kinda a lot, mostly because his reactions were priceless.

ENFJ: My girlfriend is an ENFJ (3w2 so/sp 137). We have more to talk about than I've ever experienced with another person, and we have similar goals and values. At first though, she was pretty shocked by some of the off color remarks I made. The Fe is strong with this one. She is used to it now though I think and sometimes I even catch her saying something that would've shocked her two years ago. 

INTP: I'm not sure I've ever met one irl, or at least none that I've known well enough to make a judgement of. 

INTJ: Same as INTP.

ENTP: I know at least two people I'm fairly certain are ENTPs. One guy and one girl. The guy is the ex-boyfriend of the alien hunting ENFP I mentioned up there (7w6 so/sx 379). He didn't exactly have his shit together. He was bad with money, smoked about a pack a day at 19 years old, kept quitting all his jobs...Also he was annoyingly smug at times. We generally got along though. The girl was my best friend since elementary school who I still occasionally talk to (probably 8w9 sx/sp 368) WEIRDEST PERSON I'VE EVER MET. Just...offensive and maniacal and deranged and uncaring of anyone around her. Don't get me wrong, I like her. But she is nuts as hell. I never know what to expect, that's for sure! Also, her Ti, if it even exists, is totally infantile. She's running on pure Ne, and this is what happens. XD

ENTJ: Not sure I've met one.

ISTP: My dad is one (5w6 sp/sx 259). Judging from the opinions I've read on here about ISTPs, my dad is an unusual one. You might almost think he was more of an ISTJ if you didn't know better. He is very shy and just works all day and adds onto the house. Modest, unassuming, tidy homebody. He may sound like an ISTJ but he is obviously using Ti and Se, plus he does have a few typical ISTP traits like being a bit of an adrenaline junky (liking jetskis and motorcycles and rollercoasters and what not), and of course being able to fix or build anything. And he is not exactly traditional. He rejects any value that doesn't make sense to him. 

ISTJ: I know at least one (CP 6w7? 268). She is oddly crazy since you guys all seem to think ISTJs are boring. To be fair, I know a lot of crazy people because I myself am crazy and I don't like boring people and crazy is the opposite. She is a neat freak to be sure. A good Christian woman in her 40s. But likes to party a lot and get drunk and smoke weed, and is oddly aggressive at times. And sexual.

ESTP: My stepdad is a definite ESTP (8w7 sx/sp 468) as well as my "father-in-law" (7w8 sx/sp 379). Stepdad, I respect for being pretty no nonesense and down to earth, but he can be a definite dick at times. He really doesn't care about anyone's feelings. Father-in-law is chill and laidback and really fun.

ESTJ: Not terribly confident I know any. 

ISFP: My little sister (9w8 sp/sx 479) is most likely an ISFP. We fought a LOT as kids, but we get along well now. Sometimes I find her selfish though and she has these terrifying outbursts at times. 

ISFJ: One of my best friends is an ISFJ (6w5 sp/so I think 146). I don't get why people don't like them. She is the best. She is very hilarious, irreverent at times, has this dead pan humor. She's also loyal and would definitely stick up for me if someone was talking shit. I've also worked with her and she is an extremely hard worker. Annoyingly by the book in my opinion, but whatever.

ESFP: My other best friend is an ESFP (6w7 so/sx 469). He is cool, also very loyal, always willing to hang out, and oh so fun to mess with. He's the one you can bet will be willing to hang out AFTER we already hang out, and he has been known to loan people money who will never pay him back. I've also been guilty of this, so I relate. It's not all fun and games though. I know a female ESFP (7w8 so/sx 279) who I think is addicted to meth now.

ESFJ: My stepmom (2w1 sp/so 126) is like the perfect woman/mother figure. She has this internal database of everyone's birthday. She always buys the perfect, most thoughtful gifts. She is caring but not over the top, and she is also smart and practical. Last time I hung out with her and my dad, she and I stayed up drinking till like 12:00 AM and my dad was just in the corner like "You know I have work in the morning...?"

Oh yeah, and if you wanna know how I relate to them specifically, we all get along great. The only ones who don't seem to approve of me personally at times are the ISFP and the ISTP.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

INTJ- It's a hit or miss. I either love them or hate them.
INTP- Radically opposite, hard to understand, but make good friends.
ENTP- Don't find them interesting at all. Nothing in common. Boring.
ENTJ- Have never met one, so I don't know.
INFJ- They make good friends, but they're logically inconsistent and confusing.
INFP- Again, I find them boring. They can be really nice, maybe a bit too nice. Very whiny.
ENFP- Don't love them as much as I used to, but they make decent friends. 
ENFJ- Have never met one, so I don't know.
ISTJ- I admire their practicality and objectivity, and sometimes we get on.
ISTP- I stay away from ISTP's. They scare me.
ESTJ- Have never met one, so I don't know.
ESTP- Another love/hate relation. With the ones I like it tends to be quite shallow, but a lot of fun.
ISFJ- I love ISFJ's. They feel homely and make such loyal friends, even when they don't even know you.
ISFP- Again, I find them boring. Nothing interesting going on there.
ESFJ- They irritate me. Do they ever stop talking and gossiping? They can also interest me though.
ESFP- Amazing. Currently my favourite MBTI type. Fun, outgoing, and complex, they're everything I'm not and admire.


----------



## Jenko

Your type: ENTP

INFP: I live with one INFP, we get along well, but it takes more flexibity from me than from him, they can be a little over the top, it's too much meaning in things that don't have that amount of meaning

INFJ: Same as the INFP, we get along well, but in this case I don't have to be so flexible, I just have to be aware that sometimes I may be too harsh on them or in others around me.

ENFP: It's awesome, we're very similar, they can cheer up my day, the first day I met an ENFP it seemed we knew each other from long time ago

ENFJ: Meh I don't why but we connect at first and later it's kind of overbearing for me to be around them, they are direct to the point but not totally, sometimes this guy would make passive notes, or hide a critic behind a joke, I didn't like that at all.

INTP: One of my best friends, you feel the cold at first, but then you get to know them, and they are relaxed and think similar to me, once you get really friends with them you think ''man, if all people were reasonable as me and this guy, the world would be better for sure'' 

INTJ: One of my friends, we respect each other, but I know he thinks his smarter than me and vice-versa, we make good plans to make money together

ENTP: Never met one besides me, best type ever.

ENTJ: hmm, I met one guy, he was not a friend but I did admire him, but I feel that the friendship wouldnt last and it would be his fault.

ISTP: Is curious how we are similar and completely different from each other, we can get along, but both should be flexible and patience because we will argue for hours over something.

ISTJ: Cool guys, never was really close to one, but the ones I met just thinks that I'm crazy but don't care, I like them because they live their lives and fuck how you are.

ESTP: Chaos formula, a lot of stupid ideas that can really hurt, gas + fire

ESTJ: I don't remember anyone, if I met any I don't recall

ISFP: They are relaxed, good to have deep conversations

ISFJ: One of my best friends too, but we just laugh about each other, because is beyond our capacity comprehend each other

ESFP: I don't know, never had any close friends, I worked with one ESFP girl, I sometimes like them and sometimes dont, mostly I always thought that she was stupid as a door, but I guess they are happier in the end, never met anyone happier than that girl...

ESFJ:A little anoying, right? but good people I guess


----------



## HeadInClouds

My type: Infp
I like other me's. One of my closest friends is one.Gosh that's so concieted. But, just looking at other infps makes me realize how cute they are. The trouble comes with constant hurt feelings. P.s. to other types, if we like you, we've already planned our wedding, children's names, and future residence. Sorry. And...run. lol

Intp: So knowledgable. Quiet as per usual. My experience is limited as they usually run off. But, I love conversation with them. 

Intj: Thank you for keeping me grounded. One of my most valued friends. 

Infj: Really cool for advice although it feels kinda like you might be judging me a little while I'm telling my issues. And any infj artists are amazing. 
Enfp: Love hate. Sister and mom are ENFPs as well as a previous friend. I love how caring you guys are. We can share our views of the world. But, you're more selfish sometimes. And being an infp, I get walked on.

Enfj: So loving. Sometimes too loving. It can be somewhat smotherly. 

Entj: Wise yet intimidating. 

Entp: Not much to say. Funny people, sometimes... over-bearing. I'm sorry! 
Isfp: You're cool. I connect with you guys. But in a shallow way. 

Isfj: Same as above. But my close friend is isfj. And I know if anything serious happens you guys would lend a hearing ear. Plus you're one of the cutest people alive. Seriously.

Istp: I feel a little judged. But you're nice! Sorry. 

Istj: Loyal friends. Secretly adorable softies. Awful to get into arguments because you're so stubborn. Infps tend to not give you guys a chance. You open up so much when we get close and offer good wisdom. You're more helpful than anyone else I know. 
Esfp: Not much experience with you guys. I'm sorry! You seem pretty cool. 
Estp: Funny people. But, you seem to jump from person to person. I don't think I could ever be anything beyond acquaintances as I feel like romance shouldn't be so shallow and would have a hard time not judging you for it. 

Estj: Thank you for saying what everyone is afraid to say. 

Esfj: Stop. Being. So. Sweet. I love you so much. 

Estj: openly analytical. I think you guys are cool. Although we don't connect well enough for long conversations. But, I like you.

♡ an INFP.


----------



## kaylamint

Your type: ESFP?

INFP: My best friend is one, I love them. They are introverts begging to be lured out of there shells. They go along with anything, and appreciate the weird-ness inside of everyone. But DAMN no concept of actual reality at all, and if you try to break through there fantasy barrier, vicious vicious Fi.

INFJ: Mother and other best friend is one. Love them, love their insights. But Fe can be a bitch..

ENFP: I am possibly one, on the border of ESFP/ENFP, but ill go off of one guy I knew. Flakey as shit omg, but actually really fun. 
ENFJ:

INTP: I had a FWB INTP once, they are super argumentative, love to argue for the sake of arguing, They are good conversationalists once you get to know them. Underneath all that fiery intellect is sweet soft tenderness :3. But holy crap they are forgetful. This guy has lost 3 different phones in the span of a couple of months. They make no sense, they have no problem explaining quantum physics to you, but keeping up with everyday items is a trial

INTJ: I love their humor. Have two good guys friends that are INTJ. They share the same humor as me and its always a good time when we hang.

ENTP: Super.duper.freaking.argumentative! Holy crap! Funny as hell though


ENTJ: I don't know any I don't think

ISTP: love me some ISTP . Choice of partner. 

ISTJ: Though we are so different, I like em. I apperciate them for what they contribute cause someone freaking has too, and it wont be me

ESTP: I like em. They can be kinda intense sometimes though.

ESTJ: My second father is an ESTJ, they are meticulous and bossy but really down to earth people. I always have a blast with him. He's really moody though. 

ISFP: precious, but weird

ISFJ: so pure, its like having an angel in your presence.

ESFP: some are draining. but they are fun fun people.

ESFJ: My gma is one. I love her, but she is meticulous and stubborn. Her way or the highway. Great sense of humor though.


----------



## Zee Bee

Unbeleivable good idea!


----------



## Innogen

*Your type:* ISFP

*INFP:* One of my best friends is an INFP. She really is a breath of fresh air. We love to cook together and talk about things of varying depth while doing so. She's calm, sweet, and sometimes hilariously sassy. And her writing... her WRITING. If she doesn't become a famous writer, I'm going to kill someone. People of her type are super underrated in this world and deserve more recognition.

*INFJ:* I don't speak much with the INFJ I know, but he's super chill and always seems to be thinking of something really deep. However, when my "squad" gets all rowdy and stuff and starts teasing each other, he's always completely calm and outdoes everyone when we start insulting each other and calling each other names. His rebuttals are completely phenomenal and are always followed by us going "OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH, YOU GONNA TAKE THAT?" He's a mixture of mystery and badassery. I need to get to know him more.

*ENFP:* A good friend of my little sister's is an ENFP. Always seems to find the fun in everything. If only I knew her more.

*ENFJ:* Hahahaha. One of my good friends tests as an ENFJ and there's never a dull moment when he's around. Always the one making us laugh. Always the one making a fool out of himself. Always the one starting fights in our squad, but all in good fun. He's super charismatic and I really like the way he carries himself.

*INTP:* An old friend of mine tests as an INTP though he doesn't seem very INTP-ish to me. Over the years we've talked about everything there is to talk about, but what we talk about the most is various ecchi anime, eroge manga, visual novels, and game design. Very nice person to chat with. There are very few things which we disagree on.

*INTJ:* One of my best friends is an INTJ and he's very calm and straight-faced, but when I'm around he seems to smile and laugh a bit. We share the same interests and play a lot of videogames together. I've tried talking about deep stuff with him and it's worked out surprisingly well. I actually feel as if I've forged a deep bond with this guy.

*ENTP:* I don't know any ENTPs. :c

*ENTJ:* A good friend of mine tests as an ENTJ though I don't really believe it. Very sassy and cocky guy. Very witty, too, and has a snarky sense of humor. When I tried to talk about deep stuff to him, he tried to avoid it, and I don't know what to feel about that. Oh, well. He's a nice guy to have around.

*ISTP:* MY LITTLE SISTER IS AN ISTP AND SHE IS THE SWEETEST THING EVER. WE TALK ABOUT EVERY SINGLE THING ESPECIALLY K-POP. AND SHE LOVES TO MAKE THESE LITTLE ARTS AND CRAFTS. SHE'S CURRENTLY MAKING WOOLEN DOLLS OF THE ANIMATRONICS FROM FIVE NIGHTS AT FREDDY'S. OH MY GOD LIFE WOULD BE SO BORING AND STUPID WITHOUT HER.

*ISTJ:* One of my best friends is an ISTJ and we share a lot of our interests including videogames and K-pop. Before we really became friends, I could tell that he had a crush on me, but when I confronted him about that, he said that he's over it. I can believe him. There was also this one day when I sat down beside him and said "Hey, bitch," and he was like "Hey, wassup," and from that moment on he was my bitch. LOL. Jokes aside, he's a great guy and I'm glad he's in my life.

*ESTP:* Friend of mine's an ESTP and I like his sarcastic humor. He's just a cool guy, fun to chitchat with.

*ESTJ:* I don't know any ESTJs. :c

*ISFP:* I don't know any ISFPs other than myself. :c

*ISFJ:* Ah, my best best best best friend is an ISFJ. She's the most awesome person ever. We talk about every single freaking thing, no matter the shallowness or depth, and there's so little that we disagree upon. We've been through highs and lows, ins and outs, ups and downs, overs and unders... all hand in hand. She's also the first person I came out to! The bond between us is just so strong. We're like peas in a pod. I love her to death, and she will always be my BFF.

*ESFP:* Hahahaha. A good friend of mine is an ESFP. Super fun to be around. Always getting the party started, always cheering people up. He carries himself with an air of confidence and lightheartedness and I really admire that. Great, great person.

*ESFJ:* Mmm... this guy I know tests as an ESFJ and I don't really talk to him much. But he's actually pretty calm, even with his friends, and I admire how he has his life under control. I like him. I don't think he likes me, though. :c


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333

Relate? I don't have to relate with people from my basement and that's the delight of it.


----------



## Harizu

Your type: ExTP

INFP: I don't know many INFPs but I get along well with the few ones I know. They're very imaginative. They look cold when you first get to know them.

INFJ: I get along really well with them. They're very different from me but in some weird way they can understand me.

ENFP: I get along with them. My best friend is an ENFP (she mistyped as INFJ as first but when she got deeper into mbti she realized she is actually an ENFP) and I also have another good ENFP friend. They look like the emotional and abstract version of me at times.

ENFJ: I know only one ENFJ and even though he's a friend, I'm not getting along very well with him lately. Too cuddly and sensitive and organized. I feel like he doesn't leave me enough space.

INTP: I get along with them famously. I have an INTP childhood friend as well. There aren't many of them around.

INTJ: I don't really know any INTJ IRL.

ENTP: Except for me and my father (we are ExTPs) I know only another ENTP, who's a friend of mine. I get along with both him and my father.

ENTJ: I don't think I know any of them IRL.

ISTP: I know really few of them, and I get along really well with them. I also have an ISTP friend. She is a yandere.

ISTJ: I don't get along with them. They are very organized and that makes me feel uncomfortable because I am spontaneous and organization is an ability I lack.

ESTP: Excluding my father and me, I know a lot of ESTPs. I get along really well with some of them while I just can't stand others.

ESTJ: I don't get along with them, again for the organization thing.

ISFP: I don't know many of them, but I get along with the few I know. Like INFPs, they look cold at first.

ISFJ: I have an ISFJ friend. Shy at first, but once you get to know her she opens up and you find out she is pretty social and chatty and warm.

ESFP: I have ESFP friends. They are funny and a bit crazy at times. Being around them is cool. 

ESFJ: I know many of them (my mother included). Sometimes I get along with them, sometimes I don't. Very social and caring. They seem to be able to please everyone. How they can do that is a mistery to me.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Your type: xxxp, is the only thing I'm pretty sure of (looking at functions!) but I am somewhat sure of being an ENxP, leaning towards ENTP (help is appreciated)

INFP:

INFJ:

ENFP: Energetic explorers of possibilities. Passionate about what they believe. Have a hard time staying on topic, but that doesn't matter because the conversation stays interesting. Can come up with ideas out of the blue, and go awfully quiet if they think that they might be insulting someone.

ENFJ:

INTP: If you ask an INTP a simple question, they might need a day to come up with a good answer, but that answer will be final. In the mean time, feel free to do other things together, just be prepared for them to suddenly do something completely different because they thought of something. Usually have a hard time communicating.

INTJ: Talks logic, but does feeling. Like an elephant in a porcelain shop, they tend to thread very carefully unless they are startled, and take care not to harm anyone while doing what they want.

ENTP: Always have their thinking gears on. Care deeply about people, but because they are always thinking about things and blurting out their findings, they can easily hurt others without noticing. Quiet when needed, talkative when possible. Talk sense as often as complete nonsense.

ENTJ:

ISTP: Some of the coolest people I know. Smart, practical people who are always in for some fun; tend to grumpiness however, and sometimes don't see that they need other people, even those they don't like.

ISTJ: Nice people who always find a way to do what they want without _technically_ breaking any rules. An ISTJ superhero would exploit the villain code of the villain to let him do good, no really. Always know how to solve a problem in a simple, elegant way.

ESTP: The go-to people if you need to move somewhere, as they know exactly how to get your couch trough the door. They have a contagious kind of energy, and if you are around a happy ESTP, it's hard to not be happy yourself.

ESTJ: Impossible to ignore, this type has it down to take charge without anyone noticing. Always prepared to listen to others, but ultimately makes sure that things go their way.

ISFP: The most thinking feeler, they connect feeling and thinking in a way that most types only achieve when they are well-developed (that is, have done lots of introspection)

ISFJ:

ESFP: 

ESFJ:

The rest I don't have any practical experience with. These are based on my (probably incorrect) typings of people I know. Don't shoot me.


----------



## stiletto

This is so broad and I'm going to be making a crap-ton of generalizations. There are always exceptions and my data samples are limited (sometimes to only one person).

Your type: ENTJ

INFP: Most understanding of me and my type. Insightful. Kind. Logical. However, infuriatingly slow and cautious. The Hamlet to my MacBeth.

INFJ: No data.

ENFP: Kind of eccentric and crazy. But good crazy.

ENFJ: In doses. I tend to write them off as high-strung nutjobs. I rarely take them seriously, especially when they are stressed or overwhelmed. They bitch about everything forever. Kind and caring, but dat FJ...

INTP: Smart, perceptive, smart-asses. I like them. They make things fun.

INTJ: Evil, sexy, competent. Kind of like the nerdy bad-boy.

ENTP: Idiots, the lot of them. Whatever credibility they do have is undermined by their guise of goofiness.

ENTJ: The best people in the world. We need more ENTJs.  I've never met an ENTJ in real life, but those who I've had the pleasure of speaking to online are generally driven, smart, fair, and reliable. Kindred spirits. We are "mean" because we care, otherwise we'd let you go on living a life of ignorance and incompetence. Not only does that do "you" a disservice, your idiotic ways go on affecting others. It's a public service when an4d ENTJ puts you in your place.

I have seen exceptions. ENTJs that are not well-developed become callous, close-minded, individuals that fall back onto their Fi.

ISTP: No data.

ISTJ: Fast learners, efficient, but rigid and paranoid. Insecurity-laden about efficacy, loses bigger picture because they're so focused on details. Great handy-men, great at saving money, as a friend/person? Not so much.

ESTP: No data.

ESTJ: I generally like them. They're like us, but close-minded and short-sighted.

ISFP: Kind and gentle souls. Lazy and naive, but they seem to get by okay.

ISFJ: No data.

ESFP: Party people. Fun to hang around, wouldn't pick'em to be close friends.

ESFJ: Fun to be around, melodramatic, kind-hearted warriors. But also a little nuts. Tend to dramatize everything though their heart is in the right place.


----------



## hawkataine

ScarlettHayden said:


> ISTP- I stay away from ISTP's. They scare me.


Excuse you :tongue:


----------



## Kabosu

ESFJ: I know a lot of them. I'm often drawn to them and their communication is inviting and comfortable. At a closer level, I have some conflict, perhaps because they're a bit stubborn and are prone both to gossipy behavior and to not trust or see much potential in others or the prospect of certain long-term goals. Usually a good sense of humor and I never honestly dislike them, no matter how critical I may seem of them.
ENFJ: there's some people who might be this type I know, but none that I'm overly close to. If not, I think it's generally been positive.
ISFP: I thought of my sister as maybe being this. Interesting at a distance and I definitely don't see things as they do, but can generally get along.
INFP: kind of inaccessible but cool creative ideas
INTP: cool and interesting. Ti dominants are easier on me than any of the other rationals.
ISTP: like an intense and direct counterpart of the above. Actually more monologue prone too.
ENTJ: kind of a hit or miss thing, really.
ESTJ: they make sense but kind of mundane logic.
ESFP: my aunt might be one. Sometimes it seems like they think I find offense in them when I'm really just showing an expression of strong disagreement in something. A tidbit crazy but that's not supposed to be an insult.
ESTP: I remember getting along but don't have much to say
ENTP: awesome  I think it may be my favorite coworker's type.
ENFP: interesting for lack of a better word
INFJ: a bit more intense than type descriptions would have you believe. They seem pretty cool.
INTJ: something seems intriguing in them for whatever reason
ISFJ: pretty laid back and easy to get along with
ISTJ: ok


----------



## Mair

My type : INTP
INTP: I think I have met only one INTP in real life. It was amazing how we could understand each other. One thing I like about INTPs is that we always try to be objective and rational . We also have a strong thirst for knowledge and we're constantly searching for the absolute truth. However, we're certainly not the most practical people and our social skills are often weak ,especially because of our low Fe.
INFP: I have two INFP friends, they're quite wonderful , they have strong feelings and personal values, they're very idealistic , pretty much the opposite of my cynical self. I love them .
INFJ : I like how sensitive they are and how they can "read" people. One of the professors in my university is probably INFJ, he's an idealist but not in a non-realistic sense. 
ENFP : The ENFPs I know are fun and very open-minded. 
ENFJ : I'm not sure if I have met an ENFJ , but I think one of the teachers I had in high school was one. They usually have great social skills, most of them are very considerate and they see through people like INFJs. 
INTJ: I can't wait to meet one so that we can have a debate . :tongue:
ENTP : They ones I know are quite charming and open-minded. They generally seem very interesting and witty , unfortunately I have never been close to any of them. 
ENTJ : My mother and my brother are ENTJs, they're decisive ,determined and practical big picture thinkers. They are the kind of people who can help you solve almost any problem. If they think you have potential they will probably try to guide you, but they get quite disappointed if you don't live up to their expectations . The one thing the ENTJs I know hate the most is wasted potential, probably that's why they disapprove of my life choices. I still love them though.
ISTP : They seem very introverted like the INTPs, but they're definitely more practical and action-oriented than we are.
ESTP : They're usually very energetic and fun-loving. Some of them have a surprisingly geeky side. They're good with their hands . They live in the moment. My boyfriend is ESTP ,we make a good couple but we've had our problems. I think he sometimes acts recklessly , he actually had an accident with his motorcycle a few months ago because he was doing stupid shit. He's quite a child even though he's very smart. I hope he'll grow up someday. 
ISTJ : Very practical and down-to-earth people.
ESTJ : Like ISTJs, but more controlling and bossy. This doesn't mean I don't like them though. I actually admire their practical minds.
ESFJ : Most of them are very considerate and caring. I think they might be a little overemotional and clingy sometimes. 
ISFJ: I have an ISFJ friend, she's very loving,sensitive and caring . I think the main problem with these people is that most of the time they're unable to let go of the past. They also tend to take things too personally.For example if someone says something mean to them,they're likely to get hurt very deeply and they'll start thinking about it over and over again. Of course not all of them are so sentimental, but the ones I know are. They also tend to misunderstand INTPs, they think we're cold and uncaring :sad:
ESFP: I've never been close to an ESFP, they seem fun and they live in the moment. 
ISFP : I suspect that my father is ISFP but it's hard to type him. They generally seem to have strong values and emotions. Most of them are also quite stylish and artistic. I think they could get along with INTPs but those two types generally think very differently .


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo

Your type: INFP

INFP: My own kind! My mother is one as well, and I definitely feel a great connection there, although our similarities can piss each other off "Why are you so messy?!" "What?? You're the one who made this mess!" "Oh... yeah, you're right.". However I cannot express how thankful I am for having an INFP mother. There's also this internet friend of 4 years that I believe is the person I've felt most positively about on a first meeting. He was just so.... charmingly silly :laughing: INFPs are like magnets to me 

INFJ: My dad's type. I can't seem to connect with him as well as I do with my mom, but there's something there. He was very overprotective during my childhood, but also a very caring father. Very devoted. Scary as hell when angry... It's interesting that I used to wonder about how my parent's love towards me felt different... Probably Fe vs Fi. I seem to be very curious of some INFJ's in my life, but I'm not close to any, at least not yet xD I have this feeling that it's really a hit or miss. 

ENFP: I tend to like them, silly, childlike, Fi-Fi connection. I have a close friend of this type and in the past we used to fight... A LOT. I think with maturity it got better. She usually gets along with everybody and talks to everyone but once I get her alone for some one-on-one talks it's hard getting away from her. We end up spending hours together when she was just going to make me company until I got home.

ENFJ: Not close to any. A hit or miss? Some I have no interest in, others I develop crushes for xD Fi-Ne Fe-Ni connection there, but there's a lot of miscommunications between us. I wish I could REALLY get to know one

INTP: My bestfriend's type. We connected really really quickly! Both shy and introverted, same interests, like to talk about the same subjects, nice balance there. Our friendship is a nice mix of laughs and deepness. I feel like he's a refreshing glass of water and has helped me distance myself from my emotions. Some Fi-Fe clashes, but those are getting rarer xD I have had to learn to accept his occasional "words that sting" as constructive criticism too. The only T I'm close to and talk to on a daily basis. Every INFP should have an INTP best friend.

INTJ: Where u at?

ENTP: I like the ones I've met, that Ne-Ne connection... But... I like them from afar?

ENTJ: I find the ones I've met very interesting. I sense their Ni. They scare me... very different from me but I admire their Te.

ISTP: Not close to any, don't find them interesting. I'm quiet and reserved, the ones I've met were quiet and reserved so we just tend to avoid each other. If "cool" had a definition it'd be ISTP, tho 

ISTJ: Not much connection there.

ESTP: Enjoy talking to the ones I've met, in short bursts. Energetic and Fe charm. I don't feel an interest in getting close to them tho. 

ESTJ: Get away!

ISFP: My sister's one. I feel like we're similar (Fi-dom) but there's a wall between us. If I start talking about anything N-like she shuts off and changes the subject. The ones I've met were quite narrow-minded too. But I seem to still like them despite it all *runs to hug an ISFP* I have a soft spot in my heart for ISFPs

ISFJ: So many ISFJ acquaintances! Girls mainly. It tends to stay at a superficial level, but I gravitate to them. I love how their Fe is very soft and subtle hehe xD

ESFP: I know an ESFP girl who is just so hilarious... I like the ones I've met, but at a certain distance xD

ESFJ: Sweet but nah


----------



## EmmaGilbert

Your type: ESTJ

*INFP*: They're cute, and I like them, but I have no idea how to express this. I'm just completely at a loss for words or what to do around them. I don't want to be offensive, insensitive, or pushy, so I kind of just leave them alone and watch/smile from a distance.

*INFJ*: I think I know an INFJ. I really like her, but I need more experience with the type before I could say what my opinion of the type is.

*ENFP*: I adore them. Honestly, I think the only reason I get along with them (or like them, even if they don't like me) is because my little sister is an ENFP, so I have had experience with them. But this is the only feeling type that I would say I actually really like and get along with. They're so sweet and so much fun but also deep and thoughtful.

*ENFJ*: I only know one, and I'm not a huge fan. But I'm loathe to say that of the type as a general whole based on my experiences with one person.

*INTP*: My dad and my ex are INTPs. I get along great with my dad, and ... well... I used to with my ex. I think I have a little bit of a bad taste in my mouth for them because of my ex, but I have always had a great relationship with my dad and we have always understood each other pretty well. So I'll say I like them ok.

*INTJ*: I adore INTJs. I have two female cousins that are INTJs, and my current interest (mutual interest) is an INTJ. I sometimes have a problem with idolizing them.. but I think they're geniuses. I love the way they think, I love their sense of humor.. they're just great.

*ENTP*: I like them as acquaintances. I cannot sustain close friendships with them. They're a lot of fun in groups and almost act as human batteries for extraverts (love being with them when I'm drained), but I hate their refusal to be straight-up and honest with me or communicate with me. They kind of just assume you know what they're thinking, what's wrong, etc. despite my constant requests for them to just communicate with me when they have a problem.

*ENTJ*: I only know one of these. My mother. And she doesn't seem to be exactly a "typical" ENTJ.

*ISTP*: Love them. My highschool best friend is an ISTP and still a good friend of mine. I also have another good ISTP friend. They make sense, they're easy to get along with, they're interesting/smart, patient/tolerant... I just really like them.

*ISTJ*: Three of my closest friends are ISTJs. Even if we don't see each other all the time because our lives took different directions, I know I can always meet up with them as we have the time and it will be as if nothing has changed. I understand them, which is different since I usually struggle to understand people. And I feel like they understand me. It's refreshing.

*ESTP*: Don't know any irl. I'm pretty sure if fictional ESTPs came to life I would be very annoyed by them.

*ESTJ*: Don't know any other female ESTJs, but I really like the male ESTJs I know. They're fun, down-to-earth, etc. I just get along well with them.

*ISFP*: Don't know any.

*ISFJ*: Only know one, and she's great. I admire her in a lot of ways and want to be more like her.

*ESFP*: I like them one-on-one. In groups they're annoying and attention-seeking. I usually find them oddly attractive upon first meeting them. I love how carefree they are. But the more time I spend with them, the more they annoy me. It could just be that the ESFPs I know are immature.

*ESFJ*: Only know one and he's only 13.


----------



## Highway Nights

mihai.88. said:


> Hah!  Tell me more about how open minded and far-sighted you were, Napoleon(invading Russia)/Caesar(stabbed)/Stalin(1941). Real life > fiction.


Is this Stalin before he failed to properly anticipate an attack by Germany, or after?


----------



## mihai.88.

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Is this Stalin before he failed to properly anticipate an attack by Germany, or after?


 Before, of course, and if Germany was lead by an ESTJ or ISTJ, Stalin would have been toast, along with Mr. Churchill. :<


----------



## will-o'-wisp

xNTP

ENFP We got on great. She had some fairly whacky ideas which I thought were utter nonsense but she had plenty of enthusiasm for them. She worked her way through a variety of food intolerances.

INFP Sweet, caring and inclusive. Likes fun things and we can have good conversations. Can become stern and quiet when in disagreement.

INFJ The police. Lovely friends, lots of laughs. Make a wrong move through the INFJ lens and you'll know. Can be sensitive, likely to develop anger and goes on passionate rants about their 'cause' that are a joy to behold.

INTJ When not hiding in their offices/sheds/secluded space, interesting conversation. They excel at awkward silences and eye contact and the cogs can be seen going round. I like the INTJs I know a lot.

ESFP Tons of fun, an adventure buddy. Arguments over trivia drove me nuts eventually.

ISFJ Caring sums them up, but far too talkative of mundane events where there is no actual point to the story. They can be very pessimistic. They're quite good at defending their corner in a discussion but I think it might upset them underneath.

ESFJ They're kind, but in a way that really irritates me. They seem to want to be in others' pockets. I don't think we're very compatible.

ISTJ Great straightforward friends. Say it like it is and mean it. They have a hidden silly side if you know them well and can be very funny. They do have outbursts sometimes.

NTPs Get on really well with, lots of laughs, fascinating conversations, insulting matches, unspoken things going on beneath the surface, general mucking about or serious in depth discussion which is like a journey ... a brain extension pack. Anything goes.

I reserve the right to ignore my above judgements as I meet new and interesting members of the above types.


----------



## Lakin

I don't interact with a whole lot of people nowadays, and there are only a few that I am close enough to to be one hundred percent certain that I have typed them correctly, but I will do the best I can. 

Your type: ENTJ

INFJ: One of my best friends is an INFJ. I appreciate her emotional intelligence and openness, but her oversensitivity can be irritating. Once, we got in a serious scuffle over the fact that she thought my bluntness was just plain mean. Even though we never fully resolved the issue (for we are both stubborn as hell), we now understand each other better because of it. 

INTP: One of my best friends is an INTP. He is an amazing listener, and always has a way of approaching viewpoints at strange angles that I would never have previously considered. We have a strong mutual respect for each other. Sometimes, I get frustrated with his wishy-washiness. He uses a lot of 'maybe' and 'I'm not sure' language; I prefer specificity. However, I imagine that he can find me overbearing, especially when I'm hogging the conversation, which I have a strong tendency of doing. It's a great friendship. I believe my Philosophy professor is also an INTP, and I like his class. He's always ready to debate topics and listening to his viewpoints on modern day philosophy is truly fascinating. He uses a lot of metaphorical language that resonates with me. On a side note, this forum seems to be saturated with INTPs, and I keep accidentally posting on their threads because they have interesting topics.

INTJ: One of my best friends is an INTJ. (No, I do not say that everyone is my best friend. I have a close group of friends that consists of four other people.) My INTJ friend is one of the few people I know that really just 'gets' me. We have a lot in common. We even read each other's minds and complete each other's sentences, sometimes. He's always more than willing to call me out on my bullshit, and we have a lot of respect for each other's intelligence and abilities. Oh, and we love to debate; we were voted Most Opinionated and Sassiest in High School for Senior Superlatives. We always joke with each other about how we're the evil ones in the group. 

ENTP: I think one of my school friends is an ENTP. We have the same sense of humour; it's great. Our friendship isn't a deep one by any means, but just talking to her is nice. We're usually laughing about half of the time when we're together. 

ENTJ: Hey, that's me! I'm pretty fucking awesome, if I do say so myself. I don't think I know any other ENTJs.

ISTJ: I believe my friend/ex-coworker is an ISTJ. He's truly a character. We were always bantering back and forth, and in a workplace full of Feelers, it was refreshing to have a Thinker to talk to. He must have been a glutton for punishment because he eventually asked me out. I said no (because I'm ace), but I really value him as a friend. He is incredibly methodical in his actions to the point where a lot of people at my work would call him 'Sheldon' (after Sheldon Cooper on TBBT). He has the strongest Si of any person I know to the point where I wonder what things he notices about me that I don't even know about myself. 

ESTJ: One of my coworkers is an ESTJ, I believe. We make one hell of a team, the two of us. We just get shit done, easy as that. Sometimes I get frustrated with the way she nitpicks, but overall, I really appreciate my ESTJ coworker. There is also a girl in my Communications class that I believe is an ESTJ. She seems to be a straight-forward person, and I think we'd make a really good team if we had to work together on a project. 

ISFJ: I don't appreciate my ISFJ friend enough. She is one of the most organized, well-put together people I know, and the way she genuinely cares about other people is truly amazing. She always buys me nice gifts for birthdays and holidays, and I am absolutely horrible about special occasions and always forget to get her something in return. I'm thinking about just going all out and buying her a bigass gift before I move to make up for all the gifts I didn't give her. We made a really good team in high school; she took care of the paperwork and other behind the scenes work, while I did the action-oriented jobs. Team projects were a piece of cake. Even though she walks too slow, she's late for things, and she lets people walk on her like a doormat (all things that endlessly frustrate me), I really value her.

ESFP: I believe I know two, and it's as easy as this: Friendship - yes. Business - no. 

ESFJ: I believe my mom is an ESFJ. She has a lot of difficulty seeing things from my point of view, and overall believes I 'm too cynical. I love my mom, but she can be emotionally overbearing a lot of the time. She doesn't like it when I challenge her way of thinking because she thinks I'm being condescending. Our relationship has a lot of challenges.


----------



## stiletto

mihai.88. said:


> Hah!  Tell me more about how open minded and far-sighted you were, Napoleon(invading Russia)/Caesar(stabbed)/Stalin(1941). Real life > fiction.


Irrelevant.


----------



## mihai.88.

stiletto said:


> Irrelevant.


 It's very relevant, it shows intuition can and will fail, at one point, instead of going by facts, those people insisted with intuition with very serious consequences since they were head of state/government.
Here are some quotes about Hitler, who also was intuitive:
Manstein: "What Hitler lacked ... was military experience based on experience - something for which his 'intuition' was no substitute."
Erwin Rommel: "Manstein is a man of illusions. ... He believes Hitler will listen to facts."

Yes, facts are irrelevant. *sarcasm


----------



## stiletto

mihai.88. said:


> It's very relevant, it shows intuition can and will fail, at one point, instead of going by facts, those people insisted with intuition with very serious consequences since they were head of state/government.
> Here are some quotes about Hitler, who also was intuitive:
> Manstein: "What Hitler lacked ... was military experience based on experience - something for which his 'intuition' was no substitute."
> Erwin Rommel: "Manstein is a man of illusions. ... He believes Hitler will listen to facts."
> 
> Yes, facts are irrelevant. *sarcasm


I was very clear that my experiences are limited to the scope of the people/individuals I encountered. Some may only be one or two people and they are thorough generalizations. No two people from the same type are exactly alike. Similarly Napoleon and Hitler have nothing to do with me. Hitler was also not an ENTJ. If you're going around lumping all intuitive together, then you are making an even less logical assumption of groups of people.


----------



## mihai.88.

stiletto said:


> I was very clear that my experiences are limited to the scope of the people/individuals I encountered. Some may only be one or two people and they are thorough generalizations. No two people from the same type are exactly alike. Similarly Napoleon and Hitler have nothing to do with me. Hitler was also not an ENTJ. If you're going around lumping all intuitive together, then you are making an even less logical assumption of groups of people.


 Obviously I'm generalizing, since these leaders relied on intuition too much, and while ESTJs that don't have much experience/knowledge tend to be "muh logic" even if it's flawed, they will at least try and accept facts more readily than the people mentioned by me, which I gave as examples, I'm not saying you're Stalin, or using Hitler's intuition, I also know very well he's not ENTJ, but I gave those quotes about his intuition. 
If ENTJs have some awesome intuition then it's not a problem, I'm just skeptical when you say ESTJs are more closed minded(by comparison), seeing those historical examples. I don't mean to offend or anything like that.


----------



## james087

mihai.88. said:


> Yes, facts are irrelevant. *sarcasm


you're both dominated by facts.
@*stiletto*

ESTJs seek to disseminate comprehensive and accurate factual information to others and value the information they garner from others as well. They may see themselves as teachers or guides to a world of facts and practical methods, and can provide a thorough, comprehensive, and interactively didactic treatment of their topics of expertise or interest.

ENTJs are impelled to accumulate and contribute useful, productive, and relevant information. They may accumulate such factual knowledge in matters they find useful, either because it's their professional field, or something they find interesting and of potential use in the future. They typically carry the belief that in order to function at optimal level and maintain an element of control over their experience, they need to know and make sense of how their external environment works. They tend to value clear and unambiguous communication and may place great attention on distributing factually accurate information to others, and often expecting the same degree of clarity in return.


----------



## james087

mihai.88. said:


> Obviously I'm generalizing, since these leaders relied on intuition too much, and while ESTJs that don't have much experience/knowledge tend to be "muh logic" even if it's flawed, they will at least try and accept facts more readily than the people mentioned by me, which I gave as examples, I'm not saying you're Stalin, or using Hitler's intuition, I also know very well he's not ENTJ, but I gave those quotes about his intuition.
> If ENTJs have some awesome intuition then it's not a problem, I'm just skeptical when you say ESTJs are more closed minded(by comparison), seeing those historical examples. I don't mean to offend or anything like that.


 @stiletto
where you guys differ

ESTJ good at:
ESTJs value safety, comfort, leisure, aesthetics, and a peaceable environment. They often place a great deal of importance on free time, commodious surroundings, and familial well-being. They often enjoy recreation with a physical element, including hiking, sports, etc. They often dress comfortably and inextravagantly, maintain a moderate focus on cleanliness, and seek to create a pleasant and functional environment. They may expend a large amount of their energy and focus to this end; their productive goals differ somewhat in this respect from those of ENTJs, who often consider attention devoted to their surrounding environment somewhat wasteful.

ESTJs usually exhibit a tendency to adhere to their own internal demands. Many ESTJs recognize their leisure time as essential to their overall well-being, and may exhibit a need to fulfill certain internal obligations before other tasks are undertaken. They may eschew the methodology of others and rely on their own experience and knowledge to guide them. They may avoid implementing the work of others if it conflicts with their own needs for leisure and comfort. They may fall into routines to around which organize their work and lifestyle, and can resist deviation from these routines even when they are ineffectual.

Additionally, ESTJs may seek to ensure the physical and overall well-being of their family members and loved ones, and naturally fit in to a "caregiver" role where their initiative and attentiveness to the needs of others are welcomed.


vs ENTJ:
ENTJs tend not to pay much attention to their physical environment or immediate surroundings. They usually have little to no interest in the aesthetics of their environment. They may neglect matters of organization, cleaning, or other tasks related to the maintenance of their physical environment. They often do not pay much attention to their physical well-being, considering the care of their bodies mostly as a nuisance, and may fall into a lifestyle of pushing and overworking themselves. They also may not be very aware of the need to relax or refresh themselves, and may engage in minimal leisure time. They may become listless and bored with simply relaxing, preferring instead to do something productive or informative in their spare time.

ENTJs tend not to be very concerned with dealing with minor details related to their practical work. They may be inclined to speculating and considering long-term strategies and information, while neglecting the practical matters of organization and the details of implementing their ideas. If SLIs are independent, self-sufficient, and inclined to work with their hands to perform and/or oversee all of their projects, ENTJs are the opposite; they could not care less about such things and would just as well hire someone else to do their dirty work.



ENTJ good at:
ENTJs are predominantly future-oriented in their thinking. They tend towards considering the consequences, implications, and long-term strategies of their actions, paying less attention to the immediate details of actually carrying out their ideas. In this way, they are often better at big-picture thinking; often they take the role of innovator or consultant, leaving others to manage lower-level details. ENTJs commonly and stereotypically possess an entrepreneurial spirit and seek to advance their own vision of some paradigmatic innovation or improvement.

ENTJs often feel an internal need to maintain autonomy over their affairs and schedules. They may exhibit a degree of impatience and can become especially frustrated if circumstances out of their control hinder their productivity. They also may often feel stifled unless they have a degree of flexibility with which to change their plans as situations change. ENTJs may feel most at home when vigorously occupied with a myriad of things to do.

ENTJs' imaginative inclinations are often not superficially obvious given their intense pragmatism. Nonetheless, behind their often encyclopedic knowledge and drivenness ENTJs a rather internalized sense of mental activity, which can sometimes manifest in reflective, philosophical, and detachedly contemplative behavior. More commonly, however, ENTJs' imaginative efforts are subservient to the domain of Te and become manifest in reflection and constant reevaluation over the practical matters in front of them. In this way, ENTJs may direct their phrenic energies towards developing new analogies and metaphors for conceptualizing their understanding, juxtaposing concepts and thinking about the same material in different ways.


vs ESTJ:
ESTJs are usually concerned with the situation immediately in front of them, and with their personal experiences. They usually focus their productive efforts towards matters that they can personally see, hear, feel, or experience, rather than on pursuing speculative or theoretical ideas. Many ESTJs concern themselves only with what they can experience or control, and do not always attempt to expend undue energy to understand what is extraneous to their experience. Being grounded in the concreteness of reality, most ESTJs are not deeply aware of fantasy, mysticism, symbolism, or any otherworldly esoterics. For this reason, they may be perceived as dry and unimaginative.

ESTJs may be minimally adaptive to previously unforeseen consequences. They may attempt to plan and organize their schedules in advance in order to avoid any uncertainty, and they may avoid digressing from these schedules even when they are impractical. Ever proactive, they may commit themselves to too many obligations and responsibilities. They often feel as though there is not enough time to get everything done on their itinerary, but they may simultaneously have difficulty prioritizing their tasks, as they are all perceived as important. As a consequence, they may leave work unfinished.

ESTJs internal mental worlds are often neglected. They are generally disinclined towards personal and existential reflection. They are focused on what is in front of them and might regard extensive philosophizing as confusing and secondary to their experience. They tend to be perpetually in motion, and may feel restless, dejected, and unproductive if forced to suspend their activities.


----------



## mihai.88.

james087 said:


> you're both dominated by facts.
> 
> ESTJs seek to disseminate comprehensive and accurate factual information to others and value the information they garner from others as well. They may see themselves as teachers or guides to a world of facts and practical methods, and can provide a thorough, comprehensive, and interactively didactic treatment of their topics of expertise or interest.
> 
> ENTJs are impelled to accumulate and contribute useful, productive, and relevant information. They may accumulate such factual knowledge in matters they find useful, either because it's their professional field, or something they find interesting and of potential use in the future. They typically carry the belief that in order to function at optimal level and maintain an element of control over their experience, they need to know and make sense of how their external environment works. They tend to value clear and unambiguous communication and may place great attention on distributing factually accurate information to others, and often expecting the same degree of clarity in return.


 Clearly, not on the same page of "facts", at least in this case, as I never tend to reinvent the wheel and rarely try to guess what other people might be doing, instead I read as much as I can about someone, judge them and their type based on information I got from various sources and proven experience of other people and assume they might diverge more or less from that type of thinking. Yes, it's stereotyping them at some level, but stereotype doesn't mean it isn't true, and as you maybe noticed, I only used the "stereotype thing"(talking about types in general), since this thread and a lot of posters already used it, and some of the answers are really good, while others, like saying ESTJs are closed minded, seem like bs, at least in my case, where I try to get as much info, plan ahead and then take decisions, so it's quite the opposite of what I'd imagine closed minded people would do -> not ready to receive new ideas or be intolerant of other people's ideas. On the contrary, I'm open to new ideas, as long as they make sense, seem useful and are sourced.


----------



## stiletto

james087 said:


> @_stiletto_
> where you guys differ
> 
> ESTJ good at:
> ESTJs value safety, comfort, leisure, aesthetics, and a peaceable environment. They often place a great deal of importance on free time, commodious surroundings, and familial well-being. They often enjoy recreation with a physical element, including hiking, sports, etc. They often dress comfortably and inextravagantly, maintain a moderate focus on cleanliness, and seek to create a pleasant and functional environment. They may expend a large amount of their energy and focus to this end; their productive goals differ somewhat in this respect from those of ENTJs, who often consider attention devoted to their surrounding environment somewhat wasteful.
> 
> ESTJs usually exhibit a tendency to adhere to their own internal demands. Many ESTJs recognize their leisure time as essential to their overall well-being, and may exhibit a need to fulfill certain internal obligations before other tasks are undertaken. They may eschew the methodology of others and rely on their own experience and knowledge to guide them. They may avoid implementing the work of others if it conflicts with their own needs for leisure and comfort. They may fall into routines to around which organize their work and lifestyle, and can resist deviation from these routines even when they are ineffectual.
> 
> Additionally, ESTJs may seek to ensure the physical and overall well-being of their family members and loved ones, and naturally fit in to a "caregiver" role where their initiative and attentiveness to the needs of others are welcomed.
> 
> 
> vs ENTJ:
> ENTJs tend not to pay much attention to their physical environment or immediate surroundings. They usually have little to no interest in the aesthetics of their environment. They may neglect matters of organization, cleaning, or other tasks related to the maintenance of their physical environment. They often do not pay much attention to their physical well-being, considering the care of their bodies mostly as a nuisance, and may fall into a lifestyle of pushing and overworking themselves. They also may not be very aware of the need to relax or refresh themselves, and may engage in minimal leisure time. They may become listless and bored with simply relaxing, preferring instead to do something productive or informative in their spare time.
> 
> ENTJs tend not to be very concerned with dealing with minor details related to their practical work. They may be inclined to speculating and considering long-term strategies and information, while neglecting the practical matters of organization and the details of implementing their ideas. If SLIs are independent, self-sufficient, and inclined to work with their hands to perform and/or oversee all of their projects, ENTJs are the opposite; they could not care less about such things and would just as well hire someone else to do their dirty work.
> 
> 
> 
> ENTJ good at:
> ENTJs are predominantly future-oriented in their thinking. They tend towards considering the consequences, implications, and long-term strategies of their actions, paying less attention to the immediate details of actually carrying out their ideas. In this way, they are often better at big-picture thinking; often they take the role of innovator or consultant, leaving others to manage lower-level details. ENTJs commonly and stereotypically possess an entrepreneurial spirit and seek to advance their own vision of some paradigmatic innovation or improvement.
> 
> ENTJs often feel an internal need to maintain autonomy over their affairs and schedules. They may exhibit a degree of impatience and can become especially frustrated if circumstances out of their control hinder their productivity. They also may often feel stifled unless they have a degree of flexibility with which to change their plans as situations change. ENTJs may feel most at home when vigorously occupied with a myriad of things to do.
> 
> ENTJs' imaginative inclinations are often not superficially obvious given their intense pragmatism. Nonetheless, behind their often encyclopedic knowledge and drivenness ENTJs a rather internalized sense of mental activity, which can sometimes manifest in reflective, philosophical, and detachedly contemplative behavior. More commonly, however, ENTJs' imaginative efforts are subservient to the domain of Te and become manifest in reflection and constant reevaluation over the practical matters in front of them. In this way, ENTJs may direct their phrenic energies towards developing new analogies and metaphors for conceptualizing their understanding, juxtaposing concepts and thinking about the same material in different ways.
> 
> 
> vs ESTJ:
> ESTJs are usually concerned with the situation immediately in front of them, and with their personal experiences. They usually focus their productive efforts towards matters that they can personally see, hear, feel, or experience, rather than on pursuing speculative or theoretical ideas. Many ESTJs concern themselves only with what they can experience or control, and do not always attempt to expend undue energy to understand what is extraneous to their experience. Being grounded in the concreteness of reality, most ESTJs are not deeply aware of fantasy, mysticism, symbolism, or any otherworldly esoterics. For this reason, they may be perceived as dry and unimaginative.
> 
> ESTJs may be minimally adaptive to previously unforeseen consequences. They may attempt to plan and organize their schedules in advance in order to avoid any uncertainty, and they may avoid digressing from these schedules even when they are impractical. Ever proactive, they may commit themselves to too many obligations and responsibilities. They often feel as though there is not enough time to get everything done on their itinerary, but they may simultaneously have difficulty prioritizing their tasks, as they are all perceived as important. As a consequence, they may leave work unfinished.
> 
> ESTJs internal mental worlds are often neglected. They are generally disinclined towards personal and existential reflection. They are focused on what is in front of them and might regard extensive philosophizing as confusing and secondary to their experience. They tend to be perpetually in motion, and may feel restless, dejected, and unproductive if forced to suspend their activities.


I can't say that it all resonates with me. Are you going with the socionics version? I'm not a socionics entj. I'm SEE.


----------



## james087

stiletto said:


> I can't say that it all resonates with me. Are you going with the socionics version? I'm not a socionics entj. I'm SEE.


Interesting. I never would have guessed a ENTJ could see themselves as a ESFP, since ESFPs don't usually plan and ENTJs usually gets stuck in analysis paralysis..

SEE
"They are not naturally reflective or contemplative of what they experience, and may regularly fail to consider the consequences or implications of their actions. They may have difficulty concentrating on their mental trains of thought and tend to be inclined to make hasty and impassioned conclusions about the state of their affairs. They can exhibit a tendency to conceptualize their world in overly simplistic terms, without recognizing the degree of intricacy and complexity of the situations around them"

"They tend to be especially unskilled at analyzing new factual information in an appropriate context. Typically, SEEs feel that it is more important to apply information than to gather and extend it, and they may push what they know to make a concrete impact on others around them"

"They may tend to flaunt the information they gather and may sometimes assume that the knowledge they have accumulated is infallible. They also may jump into attacking a problem with minimal preparation and may in some circumstances fail to acknowledge the futility of their proactive expenditures."

They may tend to flaunt the information they gather and may sometimes assume that the knowledge they have accumulated is infallible. They also may jump into attacking a problem with minimal preparation and may in some circumstances fail to acknowledge the futility of their proactive expenditures. - See more at: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/SEE-ESFp/#sthash.wHmozqya.dpuf


edit* ah, but I could totally see a ESFP seeing themselves as a ENTJ


----------



## stiletto

james087 said:


> Interesting. I never would have guessed a ENTJ could see themselves as a ESFP, since ESFPs don't usually plan and ENTJs usually gets stuck in analysis paralysis..
> 
> SEE
> "They are not naturally reflective or contemplative of what they experience, and may regularly fail to consider the consequences or implications of their actions. They may have difficulty concentrating on their mental trains of thought and tend to be inclined to make hasty and impassioned conclusions about the state of their affairs. They can exhibit a tendency to conceptualize their world in overly simplistic terms, without recognizing the degree of intricacy and complexity of the situations around them"
> 
> "They tend to be especially unskilled at analyzing new factual information in an appropriate context. Typically, SEEs feel that it is more important to apply information than to gather and extend it, and they may push what they know to make a concrete impact on others around them"
> 
> "They may tend to flaunt the information they gather and may sometimes assume that the knowledge they have accumulated is infallible. They also may jump into attacking a problem with minimal preparation and may in some circumstances fail to acknowledge the futility of their proactive expenditures."
> 
> edit* ah, but I could totally see a ESFP seeing themselves as a ENTJ


I personally don't like socionics because I felt that I could not relate to any more than 70% to any one description. I found it too general and vague, much like a "cold" psychic reading. So I don't put much stock into it. Despite getting SEE, I don't find that it is me, nor the typical ones for ENTJs.


----------



## Nalanilec

Your type: ENFJ

INFP: I love INFPs. Both INFPs I know are some of my closest friends. They are intelligent, educated, valuing critical thinking and common sense. They have high standards for themselves and others and will give up on people that seem hopeless (but it can take a lot to come to this conclusion about someone). I mesh well with their personalities. They find me funny, and that's a great ego boost. They are both also weirdos--it works well with my weird. They both take care of themselves nutritionally and physically--very good at long term self-care and enjoying nature. They take time to understand my feelings, and always have an ear open to hearing the problems of their loved ones. They tend to be honest, but might need a little digging to get to the root of the problem; though they aren't lacking in introspection even a little bit. I see these people as liberal and humanitarians, actively making the world a better place.

INFJ: I have a close friend that is an INFJ. When we first met we got along right away but we immediately got into a living situation together and the first time doing that might've been too soon in our friendship. I was struggling with a huge life change in the early days of our friendship--I was argumentative. INFJs don't seem to like arguing for the sake of arguing, but they'll argue if they feel its absolutely necessary until the problem is solved. INFJs tend to research EVERY detail in whatever captivates their interest, be it chemistry or in their interactions with other people. My INFJ does not stop thinking. When it comes to relationships and focusing on every detail, this can lead to over-thinking a situation, and wondering if something is wrong even if nothing is. But this just means they care, and pay attention to you, concerned about your relationship's well-being. This also means they see everything happening in your life; I've gotten the best practical and most emotionally satisfying advice from her. Befriending an INFJ is both intense and rewarding. It takes a lot of effort for her to put herself out there so when she finds a person she likes, she'll become the most loyal friend out there. And even the people she doesn't like, she strives to understand. My INFJ is extremely kind, shy, friendly, passionate, with a strong sense of morality and justice.

ENFP: Currently dating an ENFP in a ldr. He's caring, loving, affectionate, and doesn't relax even for a day in these 7 months in showing those affections. He has a strong sense of loyalty, with a yearning to protect me in every sense of the word. I find this endearing. It's nice to be taken care of, and I feel like he does that in every way he can. We had immediate chemistry and connection like I've never had with any other romantic partner. He is passionate, and intense. He's an understanding partner, willing to listen and to speak his own mind when prodded. He's an enthusiastic storyteller and willing to look silly with me. We both crave adventure! 

The other ENFP I know is a lifelong friend of mine, and probably the only friend I've had of the opposite gender that was completely platonic, but we still had a deep love and understanding of each other. He's also very physically affectionate and I liked this about him. We'd cuddle and stay up all night on warm summer nights, even spend every day with each other back in the day. But again it wasn't romantic and it was refreshing, deep, insightful, and stimulating for both of us. We'd go on lots of trips together, whether with only each other or our mutual group of friends. Both ENFPs come off as genuinely loving and intense, in the best way possible. The only semi-negative thing I could say about ENFPs is that with both, they seem to like to debate like an ENTP (The second ENFP more than the first) but they're not very good with logic, stubbornly holding onto their biases and using circular reasoning, attacking you with emotion and guilt.

ENFJ: I've only half met other ENFJs. One female and one male. I can't say much about them. The female seemed friendly, valuing personal time with close friends. The male seemed cold but I wonder if he was just feeling me out the first time seeing him, as I tend to do that too with new people.

INTP: --

INTJ: UGH. UGH. UGH. I know two INTJs. The only similarity I see with the two is that they both will explicitly say they hate people. But one of them has a charm and social grace to get away with it, the other has little emotional/social intelligence if any--not understanding that it's beneficial to him to have harmony with others. The former is a big flirt, honest, but not immediately forthright unless asked specifically on a certain topic. He is also in a managerial position and seems to care about protecting all of his employees. He jokes around a lot, having a sophisticated way of doing so--but I think he secretly enjoys my puns. He and I disagree on even fundamental things but we find a way to get along despite that. He's one of my favorite people to work with. The latter doesn't even seem open to hearing others thoughts and opinions on things even if they are logically based, if they don't align with his beliefs and personal needs. He's self-centered, and destructive. I can only have shallow conversations with him or be lashed out at.

ENTP: I kiiiiinda know one. I'd like to get to know more ENTPs a bit better. I'm not into the pointless debates, but I find them to be generally charming and intelligent folk.

ENTJ: I slightly know two ENTJs. One has narcissistic and manipulative tendencies. The other seems like a genuinely nice guy, even apologizing regularly and unnecessarily. The latter admittedly enjoys competition.

ISTP:--

ISTJ:--

ESTP:--

ESTJ:--

ISFP:--

ISFJ: Again, know two of these. One is my mother. She's generous, and deeply invested into the lives of others. She's a busy-body, never wanting to rest, always doing volunteer work in her church. She is honest, assertive, and very critical of others--to the point of being hurtful. She's someone I feel like would always have my back but will always wish--and not so secretly--that I lived differently. She has a certain set of ideas on how one should live and thinks you're in the wrong if you don't live her way. The other ISFJ confused the hell out of me at first because I tried to befriend him a while ago and he was seemingly receptive, but he gives different answers to the same questions from me and my friend--his gf. He morphs and absorbs to mold to the people around him, I think as a way to have social harmony or to make friends; but inside he feels resentments from his unspoken truths and it's revealed as severe passive-aggressiveness. I prefer directness with tact instead of having to play a guessing game with a secretly angry person. I don't mesh well with this personality type. 

ESFP: I know of one ESFP. She seems nice, intelligent, and logical. I'd like to get to know her better because I think our personalities are compatible.

ESFJ: I've met one ESFJ for sure, and our encounter was brief, but from what I've seen: he's talkative, warm, and fun. I enjoyed his personality a lot.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

benr3600 said:


> ISTP: They're typically very cool people who are either very helpful, or very quiet (not exactly going to hold it against somebody if they don't require me to socialize with them at all  ). *I don't know where the "they have a darkside" stereotype comes from, unless some people here have watched too many Clint Eastwood movies.*


I assume it comes from the idea that it's very hard to get ISTPs angry but when you do, you're fucked.


----------



## Karolina

Your type: INTJ

INFP: One girl of this type I know is very nice and polite but scatterbrained which makes her adorable in the eyes of others. Many people around her love it. I don't.

INFJ: I knew an INFJ man. He was very emotional and melodramatic, so unique person and very gifted poet.

ENFP: They just can't stop talking and don't care much whether I want to listen or not.

ENFJ: Very caring about others and passionate about everything they do. I don't seek after their presence.

INTP: I appreciate them a lot and I like to observe how strange they seem to be for others. Basic laws and principals of social life, emotional reactions, love life etc. as seen, understood and naturally applied by other types just don't work here.

INTJ: Full of paradoxes.

ENTP: Amazing people, the ideal ones, very inspiring. I often want to be one of them.

ENTJ: Knowledgeable, good entrepreneurs, active, very good at negotiating which I admire. I don't know many and I suppose that I could have conflicts with them since we both want to do it our way. But in general, they have my respect.

ISTP: Silent, hard-working, can be funny and definitely are very street smart. If not too introverted and too enclosed in the world of their hobbies (which we don't usually share), I can enjoy their presence.

ISTJ: I may know one. We have nothing to say with each other.

ESTP: Some are better ISTPs, very charismatic. Some are too sociable, reckless and jovial for me to enjoy their company, especially when other people are around.

ESTJ: Deep inside they're very family oriented and conservative, maybe even idealistic. On the outside they want to be super cool, they try to be ISTPs in the garage and ESFPs at the party. Sometimes it works. Mostly not. But when they stay true to themselves, I may like their company for a while.

ISFP: Very diverse. Not my favorite ones but I can have a conversation with them, especially when drinking.

ISFJ: I try not to interact too much with them, only about specific topics I know we could have in common. I mostly disagree with them, with their approach to life, society, values etc.

ESFP: I don't have many things to say with them. If they are not dumb, I like listening to them, they are great story tellers, they just catch my attention but that's all. No long-term relationships. Actually, no relationships.

ESFJ: I understand their need to please everybody but I don't want to play that game with them. Sometimes they can be superficial but they seem to be sincere. I don't like their constant desire to make jokes and play down things I want to discuss more profoundly.


----------



## raskoolz

Your type: INFP

INFP: I usually don't relate to other INFPs (With a few exceptions of course.) I guess it's because it feels too much like dealing with myself, and many are prone to bouts of self-pity. The well-adjusted INFPs I've met though are probably my best confidantes.

INFJ: Usually I'm around a higher sample amount of them due to my own social situation. We don't usually talk much with each other- more like hang out with the same people, and do the same things. When we DO talk though... the conversations are surprisingly rich and intimate. I feel like I overshare more than I am used to, and they really want what's best for you.

ENFP: Hanging out with them is like Ne gone wild. Very funny and witty. Easily distracted. Highly intelligent people who like to have deep conversations and at the same time take shots and play twister with you. Usually have a darker, cynical side they try really hard to suppress but subconsciously informs their attitude.

ENFJ: Social butterflies. Always knows when something is wrong. Highly caring and empathic people. When I was younger, one of my closest friends was an ENFJ. I always wore him down because of my teen angst at the time lmao. He was very into the idea of existentialism and how people are put in situations that are sometimes caused by a larger chain of events.

INTP: Always doing something interesting. Great to talk to about anything if you want an analytical perspective, or you want to learn something new. At first may seem alien, and odd but over time you warm up to them. Likes to ask a lot of questions as well as give answers.

INTJ: Nice, polite and generally like-able. Usually just likes to listen. However, they are not afraid to call you out on your bullshit. Can be funny when they want to, but usually just want to be left alone to do their own thing. Likes to stay on task and hates getting derailed.

ENTP: Tricksters who bestow knowledge to peasants and are a walking encyclopedia of really interesting facts. Really random, and really funny people. Can be cold-blooded but can usually get away with it due to tertiary Fe. Likes to talk about literally anything until that topic has been exhausted.

ENTJ: Met one. Never really talked much. Was always goal-oriented and every single thing they did seemed to be a set up for something else. I don't find them very relatable, but I have a lot of respect for them.

ISTP: Cool people. They are very astute and highly aware. Hard to surprise. Every single ISTP I've met has been some sort of catalyst of change to my paradigm in a way that wasn't threatening or invasive. I play video games with one who is a co-worker. Make great mentors and are generally interesting people to observe and be around.

ISTJ: Very dependable, reliable and sturdy people. Have emotions that run deep, but usually don't get caught up in them. Highly disciplined people who know how to enjoy the things most people overlook.

ESTP: Gnarly ass motherfuckers who do everything to the extreme lmao. A party is never dull with one, and they know how to bring out anyone's wild side. One of my friends whom I dance with is one. Also great mentors and teachers, but usually like you to learn by doing it hands-on first before you get into the theory. Deep down they have a strong desire to help out other people, but usually keep that a secret.

ESTJ: Funny, loveable assholes. My best friend is one, and we share the same love of mmorpg together. Very goal-driven. Whenever we play a new game, or do something together, would generally start out slower than me, only to end up eclipsing me in whatever task that may be much later. Likes to keep up to date with new gadgets and technology and is always tinkering with his car or making tables and drawers and closets... Etc.

ISFP: Highly artistic and sensitive people. Understands the Fi aspect of me on a more grounded level, and doesn't confuse the shit out of the underlying matter with Ne. Incredible aesthetes who have great taste and usually we like to go out to try out different types of food.

ISFJ: Likes to always provide for you. A friend I know seems to never want to sit still and always takes on the role of the provider or the mother of the group. 
They have a soft and quiet intensity about them. Very caring people who make great conversationalists. 

ESFP: One of my recent close friends is one. They are high energy people who really know how to make you feel good on a sensorial level. Have great taste in music, clothes, art, comic books, movies, etc. Also has a deep philosophical side to them that people tend to overlook. Very upbeat, and positive people who know how to get your head out of your ass and get you to live in the moment.

ESFJ: Caring and warm people who always seem to have more friends than they can handle (lol). You get the sense that when they are with you, they are with you 100%, but they tend to overextend themselves with everyone. As a result they get worn down or taken advantage of quite quickly. I usually watch movies or dine out with one.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

My type: ENTP

I'll just do a few for now 

INFJ: Oh man. It's all about subtle jokes with these guys and endless back and forth teasing that never stops. They seem to figure elements of my personality quicker than other types. Or maybe they just like to talk about it more than other types. They're always bragging about their great instinctive power but then they're oblivious to some more mundane less abstract facts. At least they're humble most of the time. Then again they're kind of proud of that too.

ESFP: These guys often confide in me. If I'm close with them I will know a side of them that their friends haven't seen, but they feel comfortable sharing with. They have social priorities that I know would hold me personally back from being happy, but I just let them sort their own lives out, I'm happy to be there for them when they need it. Sometimes they've sabotaged their image and made enemies, but I often stand by them as they are very often sweet people underneath all that glam and snakiness. 

ENFJ: Fun and excitable, but a bit tactless. And I'm an ENTP.


INFP: These guys can be fun to talk, very open and non-judgemental (except when they are judgemental of judgemental people, cmon guys, hypocrisy) They always seem to get excited around me, and relish what I say which is a bit weird since I'm used to being thought of as ridiculous and kind of off the wall

ENTP: I don't believe I've ever met another entp

ESTJ: I have a mutual appreciation with them of the importance of aesthetics. Great at explaining things. Patient, organised, brilliant at keeping me calm and focused. They just exude calm and focus when they're in a comfortable mood. When excitable, its like the J doesn't even exist and they're great fun and ridiculous and laid-back. My conversations with them can be deep, and they are very open to discussing different moral ideas and life in general. A lot less openly contemptuous as other SJs. 

ESTP: I fear meeting one, I believe they'd bring out the worst in me.


----------



## jamaikaii

ISTJ - work rat
estj - annoying work rat
intj - geniouses according to memes posted on facebook
entj - they do stuff that take a ridiculous amount of effort
isfj - carebears(they give me food when i don't eat)
esfj - they prepare food for hours and gets mad when i'm not putting in the effort to go pick it up in the kitchen
infj - the counselours at all schools i went where infjs
enfj - leslie knopes
istp - cool people who has principles about how to be a man
estp - lot of energy and suprisingly serious
intp - actual geniouses under an incrisingly thicker and thicker ozon layer of lazyness
entp - has movie ideas and thins they can make a tv show by themself(i do think i can do that)
infp - if they don't respect you they wont be nice to you(okay, they might still be nice to you)
enfp - entp enfp dreamteam... wooo they're the adventure time duo of reality... enfp in demself are independet wanderers
isfp - too nice, the artistic stereotype? whaaat? they sit in some couch on their phone all day! snapsterpieces? yeah probably
esfp - guess who boy it's chris christie, i'll burn your bridge down if you fu*K with me. They're cool, what you see is what you get though


----------

